# Show me your Spec!



## esworp

Just got mine put together, not ready for a pic quite yet, what for the cloudyness.. 

I'll show you mine if you show me your Fluval Spec. :]


----------



## PinoyBoy

I almost bought one!!

My LPS here has it on sale for 49.99 *sigh* if only I wasn't low on budget.


----------



## antbug

Here's mine.


----------



## esworp

mine's coming along nicely.. :]


----------



## duff

I have to Admit I had to have one! Here's mine 










Just a bunch of lower light Java, Crypts and Anubia for now and a couple of RCS and snails (MTS and Ramshorn) Sits on my night stand and lovely to gaze at before bed.


----------



## duff

esworp - how's yours coming along? Love that you have co2 in it! what's the "grass" that you have in it? Is it filling in nicely?

antbug - looks great!


----------



## antbug

Thanks, duff. Nice job yourself. Your layout makes the tank look a lot wider than it is. I need to bring my camera in the office so i can get a better pic.

My spec started on my night stand untill my son pulled it down. Now it's a work. :hihi:


----------



## duff

Uuhh - I was so sad to see that! I actually fastened mine (the nightstand) to the wall after I saw that. No kids running around but I am a clutz and murphy seems to visit me fairly often. Would love to see an update when you get a chance.

They sure are tiny little things, that's for sure but I've found it nice to watch it at night - tiny, peaceful and self contained. 

Update us when you can! 

Quick question - did you have to cover the intake slots on yours? My 3 shrimp and few snails kept ending up in the back - I swapped white foam for black foam now and it looks a bit better but the surface scum still hangs out in the front area with the foam covering it... Do you have that issue?


----------



## esworp

duff said:


> esworp - how's yours coming along? Love that you have co2 in it! what's the "grass" that you have in it? Is it filling in nicely?!


It is micro chain sword, according to the little tab that I threw away a million years ago. :] It propagates really well in straight lines, so it will cover ground fast but thin - once the runners start criss-crossing each other, you get a good lawn. 

Honestly, I'm struggling with green spot algae. I had to travel for a week: turned my co2 down and made for a shorter light interval - but still have a dusting of green. :/


----------



## esworp

duff said:


> Quick question - did you have to cover the intake slots on yours? My 3 shrimp and few snails kept ending up in the back - I swapped white foam for black foam now and it looks a bit better but the surface scum still hangs out in the front area with the foam covering it... Do you have that issue?


I have a few fry in mine: 










If you keep the water level low, the exposed height of the slots prevent my baby mollies and skirt tetras from getting sponged. Not that they cared if they end up on the sponge side.. they seem to enjoy picking at it.


----------



## esworp

Yup. still growing. :]


----------



## duff

Yes it is! Very nice - growing so quickly. Amazing what Co2 will do for a little tank  Those fry look huge! LOL


Come on Spec owners - show em off, we know they are out there!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

These guys are sweet little tanks. Bought one for a buddy and he is nano reefing in one.


----------



## Dave-H

antbug said:


> Here's mine.


Is that sunset hygro in there??


----------



## jerilovesfrogs

great job everyone! i just got a spec a couple weeks ago.....and have been trying to decide which kind of shrimp to put in it. i think i'm going with a lower grade CRS....as i've not kept them before (other kinds of shrimp though). i'll have to get mine all nice and pretty, then take a pic


----------



## Quentin

esworp said:


> Yup. still growing. :]


Whats the name of that grass like plant?


----------



## waya81

Anyone know if the lighting on this tank is low/med/high? My husbands about to get his up and going  Hes got a list of plants that he likes, so I want to make sure he has the right lighting for them.


----------



## honda237

Ow how I hate this thread, im trying not to buy a spec and save my money but then this thread pops up. Quick question, could you grow downoi with the original light? 
All the tanks look great.


----------



## antbug

Dave-H said:


> Is that sunset hygro in there??


 
Sure is. I have needle leaf, petite nana, sunset hygro, blyxa jap and flame moss. it all grows pretty good with the stock light and no co2 or excel. Just a little ferts every now and then. I also have AS 1 in there. Great little office tank.


----------



## Dave-H

Wow that's really encouraging. Now I just have to figure out a way to convince the wife to grant me a permit for another tank 

What's AS1???


----------



## antbug

duff said:


> Quick question - did you have to cover the intake slots on yours? My 3 shrimp and few snails kept ending up in the back - I swapped white foam for black foam now and it looks a bit better but the surface scum still hangs out in the front area with the foam covering it... Do you have that issue?


I don't cover it at all. They go back and forth all the time.


----------



## antbug

Dave-H said:


> Wow that's really encouraging. Now I just have to figure out a way to convince the wife to grant me a permit for another tank
> 
> What's AS1???


It gets pink in this tank too.

AS1 = Aqua soil 1.


----------



## genyosha

New user here. Here's my Spec that I keep on my desk at work. I have a feeling some of the plants aren't going to like the stock lighting, but the moss on the driftwood is doing great. I just pulled some extra plants from my home tank and setup this tank at work. Its small, looks good, and easy to take care of. Some CRS will go into the tank at a later date.


----------



## honda237

Very nice. 
Well I gave in, I went and bought a spec yesterday as an early birthday present for myself.


----------



## duff

Whoo Hoo! More Spec's  Very Nice genyosha... it looks so lush! thx for sharing

So Honda, you've succumb to the taunts of the little spec - they are lovely, can't wait to see yours!


----------



## jerilovesfrogs

this is my little spec, on my kitchen counter. as it is now...there are 2 small anubias, and that little java fern....i'll be getting some moss and sunkist shrimp tomorrow.  i used fluval shrimp stratum.


----------



## duff

Very nice! it almost looks like there is not water in it!


----------



## honda237

Here is mine, sorry for the cell phone picture, just moved and can't find my camera. Lol


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hope you have better luck with yours than I did. Light began to die within weeks and the pump for the filter only lasted about 2 months.


----------



## antbug

Betta Maniac said:


> Hope you have better luck with yours than I did. Light began to die within weeks and the pump for the filter only lasted about 2 months.


Did fluval replace it? Sorry to hear that. Mine has been running strong for 6+ months.


----------



## tbarabash

Yea the light at my LFS is barely bright enough to even classify it a light. Must be some cheap ass LEDs in there


----------



## antbug

stock light over 6 months old.


----------



## antbug

new fish, new camera, new pic.


----------



## Quentin

What kind of plant is that on front left?


----------



## duff

Looks great antbug! Lush and happy - how's the flow for your new tank mate?


----------



## antbug

Quentin said:


> What kind of plant is that on front left?


Blyxa jap.



duff said:


> Looks great antbug! Lush and happy - how's the flow for your new tank mate?


I have it on it's lowest setting and it's pretty fast for him, but he's ok. He loves eating all my baby shrimp. I had about 60-80 rcs. I have about half now, hahaha


----------



## duff

Mmm, He has good taste! What type of camera did you get?


----------



## antbug

Cannon 30d.


----------



## genyosha

Spec after about a month. Plants and shrimp seem to be thriving. The stock light + excel dosing seems to be doing well


----------



## jnelson

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/144568-jnelsons-low-tech-spec.html


----------



## BlackPhantom09

I couldn't miss ordering a Spec as it was only £36.99 and it arrived today. It's so dinky! I've wanted RCS for a long time and this is the perfect little tank for having a few in. I've set it on my bedside table but I'm not going to set it up until tomorrow. I have nothing to put in it because I wasn't sure of it's size, but I have ordered a bunch of low-light plants that can go into my 20 gallon tank if there's too many.

Can't wait to set it up!


----------



## esworp

Am I the only person that starts tanks out from small shoots and sprouts? 

then:









and now:


----------



## duff

I love all these little "Spec's" - they all look so good! 
Blackphantom09 - welcome to the club! I have mine on my nightstand as well and set the lights so it's lite about 30 minutes after I crawl into bed. You'll love it!

Esworp - you have better patience then I! It looks great now that it so grown in. Great job


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Esworp - I'm starting with small stuff too. I put three baby Crypts I'd grown in my goldfish tank and put them in my Spec. I've got a veryyy long wait ahead of me. I might put a couple of Java fern in the back but I'm undecided.

I've also put a diy CO2 system on it using a wooden airstone whilst I'm waiting for my glass on and bubble counter, but I've got a feeling it's overkill. There's bubbles everywhere!


----------



## Onenobee

My Fluval Spec


----------



## BlackPhantom09

That's a lovely Spec, Onenobee! 

Can I ask, where does your co2 go to? A diffuser or to the filter outlet? I'm researching ideas for mine but everything I've tried looks ugly. I'm a bit reluctant to cut a hole in the filter outlet tube to put the co2 tubing into but if it works...


----------



## esworp

BlackPhantom09 said:


> That's a lovely Spec, Onenobee!
> 
> Can I ask, where does your co2 go to? A diffuser or to the filter outlet? I'm researching ideas for mine but everything I've tried looks ugly. I'm a bit reluctant to cut a hole in the filter outlet tube to put the co2 tubing into but if it works...



if you put the end of the co2 line right next to the intake for the pump, and sliiiiiide them both down at the same time into place, the co2 will get blurped into the impellors. works fine for me.


----------



## esworp

like this:


----------



## Onenobee

BlackPhantom09 said:


> That's a lovely Spec, Onenobee!
> 
> Can I ask, where does your co2 go to? A diffuser or to the filter outlet? I'm researching ideas for mine but everything I've tried looks ugly. I'm a bit reluctant to cut a hole in the filter outlet tube to put the co2 tubing into but if it works...


@BlackPhantom09 - Thanks for the compliment! As for your CO2 question, I use DIY CO2, an old pill bottle with 2 holes on the bottom end (open top facing down), one hole for the CO2 and the other hole for the over-flow tube which leads up and out back to release the excess CO2 quietly. The pill bottle holds the CO2 until it disolves into the water. The bottle and tubes are in the same space as the water pump in back. It's not very efficient but it does the job and is quite.

@esworp - I did a version similar to yours but some bubbles would get stuck in the pump and make some noise which bothered me.


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Thanks esworp! I'm going to give that way a go but I'm wondering if it's noisy cos the tank is on my bedside table.


----------



## esworp

Mine ticks like a small clock 



BlackPhantom09 said:


> Thanks esworp! I'm going to give that way a go but I'm wondering if it's noisy cos the tank is on my bedside table.


----------



## merkexpress

work in progress


----------



## esworp

merkexpress said:


> work in progress


"Koep" at it.


----------



## merkexpress

esworp said:


> "Koep" at it.


haha very clever... my last name is Koepp and that was my football locker name tag from last season... i got my first 2 first today... i planned on keeping bumble bee gobies and we got a pair at work a few days ago and they both ate right away so i could resist! I know they are territorial but i think theres enough room just for those 2 guys! :bounce:


----------



## Dragonii

I have this one on my desk at work.


----------



## Tony

What substrate do you use ? Planning on getting this tank and im going for NatureSoil. Dont know if i should go for black or brown, normal or fine size ?
Theres going to be crystal reds in there.


----------



## esworp

Is that a java fern planted in the substrate? Those guys dont like being put in the soil.. 



Dragonii said:


> I have this one on my desk at work.


----------



## merkexpress

quick update


----------



## Deano37

i bought one of these tank but never cycled it, i am re-decorating room then setting it back up lol what is a good fertiliser to use instead of using co2 ?

thanks dean


----------



## GhostRider

Wow esworp! Puts mine to shame!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Couldn't pass up the opportunity to show off my high-tech spec:








Flora: Cabomba caroliniana, Cabomba furcata, Cabomba silvergreen, Rotala rotundifolia, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Staurogyne repens, Sagittaria subulatta, Eriocaulon sp. Japan, Syngonanthus belem, Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'

Fauna: 3 PFRs, with several Class N Lime Green Endlers coming tomorrow (thanks again somewhatshocked/Jake!)
Equipment: Fluval Ebi 13 watt PCL, stock filter, nano glass drop checker

CO2: Pressurized paintball CO2 @ 1.2 BPM

Ferts: RootMedic RootCaps, Seachem Flourish Excel, soon to be replaced by RootMedic OneStep!

WC schedule: 40% once weekly


Let me know how it looks and please give any suggestions!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Kiran, your spec is looking AWESOME. Take out that drop checker and it'll look even cleaner. @1bps you're not going to kill anything....so I don't think you have to worry...unless you come home and see your bubble counter going crazy.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> Kiran, your spec is looking AWESOME. Take out that drop checker and it'll look even cleaner. @1bps you're not going to kill anything....so I don't think you have to worry...unless you come home and see your bubble counter going crazy.


You think so? I will try taking it out after school tomorrow, see how it looks. Thanks man.


----------



## Basil

Just started mine on the 4th.








Lighting: Stock
Heating: Marina C10 Preset Heater
Filtration: Stock
Substrate: Flourite
Flora: Needle Leaf Ludwigia, DHG
Ferts: Excel, API Leaf Zone


----------



## .Mko.

genyosha said:


> Spec after about a month. Plants and shrimp seem to be thriving. The stock light + excel dosing seems to be doing well


impressive moss growth =D what kind of moss is this?


----------



## .Mko.

And kiran. I love the overall shape of your scape such a nice flow to it great job! can't wait to see it progress further.. im always a sucker for triangular shaped scapes


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah, it was quite interesting getting it trimmed that way. I always do love scapes leading to one corner and the shape of this tank lends well to it. Fish should be here today -- will post pics. Also, this tank has been set up since August (my bday present) but I just rescaped it to look like this a week or two ago. Since I added the Fluval Ebi light on Saturday, some of my red plants are turning, well, red 

I got rid of the neons I had in it last night (brought them to LFS) to make room for the endlers that Somewhatshocked gave to me for just the price of shipping!


----------



## esworp

that cambo is going to keep you busy!


----------



## esworp

thanks for the kind words. I did a little trimming..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Trimming? You took out the entire foreground! LOL


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

New pics now that the new fish are in -- unfortunately I could not get any pics of them, they're just too fast. And skittish, having just been put in their new home. 










I'm thinking about getting some Downoi for the right side of the tank, what do you guys think?


----------



## sayurasem

twisted my neck for the last pic lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah I know, sorry. Assumed it would fix it for me, but I'm too lazy to do it myself now. It's a good pic though


----------



## Basil

That's is one beautiful Spec. What kind of fish did you put in it?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Class N Lime Green Endler's Livebearers.


----------



## sayurasem

Man I want one now! fluval spec + fluval ebi light = awesomeness!


----------



## BlackPhantom09

I got my Spec in August and when I set it up I put the _tiniest_ baby Crypts in it that I'd been growing in my goldfish tank. None of them were more than about 1.5" high, so it's grown so much.



















No livestock as yet, although I want Red Cherry shrimp in there. DIY CO2, weekly AE Aqua Nourish and daily AE Aqua Carbon.


----------



## Whitetiger61

How many gallons are these tanks ..and where do you order them.. all your tanks look awesome..

Rick


----------



## Basil

They are around 2 gallons, depending on what you put in it. I got mine from a local pet shop on clearance for cheap.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I paid $56 for mine. I will update pics soon.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

I got mine in LA for under $50


----------



## airangel

$32.99 with Wag.com's 50% off coupon & free shipping. 

Shown with stock lighting right now but probably will try to switch out with the Fluval Flora's 13w lamp as I picked up a 26w Finnex for my Flora.

note: forgot to pull out the thermometer before I snapped pic with my HTC Evo, whoops


----------



## BlackPhantom09

£39.99 here in the UK. And that was in the clearance with about 40% off.


----------



## xenxes

airangel said:


> $32.99 with Wag.com's 50% off coupon & free shipping. Checking out everyone's photos to get ideas how to set mine up.


Lol I got mine from the same place!


----------



## Cohazard

Finally picked up a SPEC last night, set it up quick


----------



## h2oaggie

Just ordered one of these bad boys plus a 25W mini heater with an Amazon giftcard I got for Christmas. I had been looking for a nano tank and this should fit the bill perfectly. I have the perfect spot for it right next to my monitor. Just wondering, but is the light on a separate plug than the filter, that way I can put it on a timer?


----------



## Cohazard

h2oaggie said:


> Just ordered one of these bad boys plus a 25W mini heater with an Amazon giftcard I got for Christmas. I had been looking for a nano tank and this should fit the bill perfectly. I have the perfect spot for it right next to my monitor. Just wondering, but is the light on a separate plug than the filter, that way I can put it on a timer?


Yes, it is one of those big brick type plugs that's annoying to put on a power strip lol


----------



## h2oaggie

Haha, that's not ideal but I can work with it. Just happy that it is on a different plug so I can use a timer.


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Looks good, Cohazard. Is that a shrimp or fish on/near the wood?


----------



## Jone83

Evening All

Heres mine.





























Cheers

Jon


----------



## Cohazard

BlackPhantom09 said:


> Looks good, Cohazard. Is that a shrimp or fish on/near the wood?


 
Thank you, that is a shrimp on the wood, bought it as a 'blue berry' from what i read online, the color fades.


----------



## Onenobee

Update on my Fluval Spec. Did a rescape of the tank a some weeks back. Its a jungle in there again. Will probably to a trim some time soon.




























Need to train the glosso to carpet. Hoping the upcoming trim will help it stay down.


----------



## Noahma

pretty, I am thinkin of getting one of these for my office. I love my flora, and have the light from it for one of these little suckers.


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Onenobee - that looks amazing! It makes it look so much bigger than it is.

Noahma - go for it! What's stopping you?


----------



## IndyCRC

Here is my Spec.....


----------



## Noahma

BlackPhantom09 said:


> Onenobee - that looks amazing! It makes it look so much bigger than it is.
> 
> Noahma - go for it! What's stopping you?


LOL.... my wife. Eventually I will get one.


----------



## rockets19

Noahma said:


> LOL.... my wife. Eventually I will get one.


LOL. Understand completely.

I was able to "sneak" a 10g setup inside during the holidays and had Santa bring a Fluval Spec for my 7 year old daughter.


----------



## esworp

am i doing it right?


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Wow, esworp! You wouldn't believe it's as small as it is, looking at yours.


----------



## CorrinaCorrina

esworp said:


> am i doing it right?


What is the huge tree plant in here esworp?! It looks amazing! Also, what substrate is that?


----------



## rockets19

Nicely done - all of these setups are awesome!

Can't wait to get started on my daughter's. LOL.


----------



## esworp

CorrinaCorrina said:


> What is the huge tree plant in here esworp?! It looks amazing! Also, what substrate is that?


The huge tree plant is a branch from a shrub outside, or maybe you mean the skinny bits in the back? that's (goes and finds my notebook cause i never remember this crap).. heteranthera zosterifolia. The pretty red fellow is Alternathera reinickii. The lawn is Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.

The substrate is beach sand ... from outside. (I live near the ocean). I threw in a half-a-handfull of laterite for extra crunchyness.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I've gotta post some new pics of mine . Tomorrow if I can find the time.


----------



## CorrinaCorrina

OH to live near an ocean again... at least here I live by a very large river! 

I am getting my spec today! UPS should be dropping it off this afternoon... can't wait! 

I think I am going to do a wild harvest of some moss and liverwart this weekend while it is getting settled in. Dosing with PP. Anyone tried this in a spec? 

Also, thinking of going beta and snail. Will post pics in this great and inspirational thread ASAP!


----------



## prototyp3

So is it normal for all 3 compartments to be at the same water level? I was filling up the display and noticed the sponge and pump compartments were filling up just the same. Is that correct? 

I'm thinking I must have a leak along my false wall? Never used an all-in-one design, but I thought it'd be fully sealed so the water level in the display stayed constant while the evaporation would be lowering the water level in the filtration compartments.


----------



## esworp

prototyp3 said:


> So is it normal for all 3 compartments to be at the same water level? I was filling up the display and noticed the sponge and pump compartments were filling up just the same. Is that correct?
> 
> I'm thinking I must have a leak along my false wall? Never used an all-in-one design, but I thought it'd be fully sealed so the water level in the display stayed constant while the evaporation would be lowering the water level in the filtration compartments.



Totally okay.

1. there's a blow-by vent in the divider down near the bottom, a small slot to allow a minimum amount of water to pass by.
2. the water level in the main tank-part will always by just at the point to where it spills over into the filter compartment when water evaporates over time. you'll see the water in the filter compartment dropping over time.

There's always a finite amount of water in the tank, but the filter pump will push it all into the main compartment, draining the filter compartment.


----------



## prototyp3

esworp: Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll see that in action more when the water level drops.

---

Just filled up a Spec for a family member. It's mainly viewed from the right side. Went with anubias on the wood, and it's going to be a battle between the bolbitus and windelov ferns in the corners.


----------



## ajn81

I'm new to the planted tank forums, but found this thread and wanted to share my work desktop SPEC.

Flora: Eleocharis acicularis, Hemianthus callitrichoides, and I think Cabomba caroliniana.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ajn81 said:


> i'm new to the planted tank forums, but found this thread and wanted to share my work desktop spec.
> 
> Flora: Eleocharis acicularis, hemianthus callitrichoides, and i think cabomba caroliniana.


nice!!!


----------



## Basil

Ajn81, 
What all are you planing for the tank? Do you run c02 at all? If so will you upgrade your light to the fluval 13 watt fixture? Also is that the Fluval shrimp stratum or plant stratum? Your tank looks great too!


----------



## atom

Ajn81, how are you finding Cabomba in your spec? I found that it needs a lot of light or it starts to break apart.


----------



## ajn81

Basil said:


> Ajn81,
> What all are you planing for the tank? Do you run c02 at all? If so will you upgrade your light to the fluval 13 watt fixture? Also is that the Fluval shrimp stratum or plant stratum? Your tank looks great too!


Pretty much leaving the tank as is for now and seeing how it goes. I've only had it a month or so at this point. Not running CO2 at the moment, just daily 1/2 cup water changes with Florish Excel dosing. I'm planning on adding a few shrimp to the tank and so therefore went with the Fluval shrimp stratum. It's pretty dang light though which has been a bit of a pain when dealing with the plants. 



atom said:


> Ajn81, how are you finding Cabomba in your spec? I found that it needs a lot of light or it starts to break apart.


The Cabomba is going nuts with the standard LED light that comes with the spec. In the month since I planted it, I've already had to trim twice. The hair grass and the baby tears seem okay at the moment, though the hair grass has browned a bit.

Thanks for the comments and complements!


----------



## atom

Thanks Ajn81, do the bottoms of the cabomba brown and melt away at all? I found that mine did because the bottom didn't receive enough light. No problems with the Spec light?

To all Spec owners with Bettas in them, do your bettas constantly flare at their reflections because of the black background? I know mine does and I don't know how to fix it. Moss wall?


----------



## Basil

A moss wall would be a pretty sweet option, as long as the entire wall gets light.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Latest pics of mine:


----------



## Deano37

Hi all i am waiting to order my fluval flora as i am keen to start hobby but i already have a spec but never got it going but have been motivated seeing all these amazing tanks, ordered some flurish excel and re-aranged tank and cleaned it up today and put in heater, i really want some fish in here , think maybe to small for betta but any other ides ? also a question i will be using household amania to fishless cycle any idea how much to dose ? know its only a few ml will it be fine to start straight away even though using flourish etc

thanks dean


----------



## biogenetic40379

here is my spec


----------



## D3monic

I might have to pick one of those up for my desk at work.


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Mine's coming along quite nicely. I've got a few Cherry shrimp in there and a pest snail that came in on the last batch of plants. He's doing a good job of keeping the tank clean at the moment but when he gets to a nice size he's going to be dinner for my Assassin snails.

'Scuse the algae on the front glass and the low water level. It's due a bit of maintenance.


----------



## Lludu

ajn81 said:


> Pretty much leaving the tank as is for now and seeing how it goes. I've only had it a month or so at this point. Not running CO2 at the moment, just daily 1/2 cup water changes with Florish Excel dosing. I'm planning on adding a few shrimp to the tank and so therefore went with the Fluval shrimp stratum. It's pretty dang light though which has been a bit of a pain when dealing with the plants.


How much excel do you dose in that? 1 ml?


----------



## Lludu

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Latest pics of mine:



How do you like the ebi fixture over the spec's led? How long is that tank been going, and what fert is that?


----------



## Lludu

Month Up Spec

Blue Pearl Shrimp
Microsword
Java Moss
Java Fern


----------



## esworp

let's wake the thread up, shall we?


----------



## antbug

^^^ looking good! Mine still looks the same. haha. I added some fiss on the wood, but other than that nothing new on mine. That was the plan though. This tank is at work and I can't/don't have the time for it.


----------



## atom

My twins!


----------



## esworp

atom said:


> My twins!


Neato. I should try and sync up the design flow between two adjacent tanks, such as making it appear that the driftwood goes form one tank to the other.. coolness.


----------



## atom

Yeah, I was thinking of cutting up a piece of wood and leaning them against both sides of each tank to make it appear as one connected piece. 

I'm going to pull over more moss to the left one and some of the pogostemon erectus to connect it better.


----------



## MABJ

I just bought one for a low light planted shrimp tank. Any advice?


----------



## esworp

MABJ said:


> I just bought one for a low light planted shrimp tank. Any advice?



head over to http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plant-list-a-z.aspx 

see whatcha like, make sure it's low-light compatible, draw your plans out in two dimensions, and give it a shot.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Man I miss my spec... had such a sick scape in there...


----------



## MABJ

Kiran, just read your Mini S thread, very nice. I'm sure, by what I read, it was impressive.

I can't expect mine will be so amazing.

I've got a tank I'm quite literally going to transfer everything from.

I should get the tank tomorrow, and I'll spend some time reading directions and considering how to aquascape it. I'll probably start with my 'mobile' moss carpet which grew together quite nice, moss balls and arranging some of my column plants. I eventually want to grow out something on drift wood, but I wont receive a spec-sized-piece until next week.

Since I'm adding gravel, filter media and plants from another tank. After I've seen its full cycle, can I just add my shrimp? I presume it will have a sufficient bio-film built up from its time in the 5g.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks! Top of this page, you can't miss it :hihi:


----------



## MABJ

Well my spec is purchased, delivered and cycled. I'm completely aquascaping today!


----------



## DanW11

A quick question for fellow spec peeps out there: How often do you change the carbon filter media? How about that other media it came with? Anyone using something different (better?) than the stock media/ sponge?

Oh and a couple of pics to make sure the thread doesn't go off-track!


----------



## MABJ

Hey Dan, I wouldn't really use the carbon media. It is in my tank just because I've been too lazy to take it out. But if you're dosing ferts, it'll stop those from working 100%.

I also wouldn't change the media it came with. Someone can correct me here, but they're such integral parts of the biological filter, it'd cause a mini cycle for sure.

I've attached photos of my spec after things have grown in a bit. I need to propagate and replant a little, but everything is doing great lol.


----------



## maxwellag

Has anyone had any luck growing dwarf baby tears with this light? I am trying to grow hydrocotyle tripartita in mine right now.


----------



## Basil

I'd say you could grow it with the 13 watt Fluval Fixture, as long as you have C02.


----------



## jbig

anyone here dirt their spec? I'm about to start mine up again and wondering if its worth it. otherwise i'm just going to do straight gravel and flourish root tabs.


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Just scaped:

S.repens and boblitis "mini leaf"(that's what the LFS called it), using fluval stratum.


----------



## acmarauder

For those keeping shrimp in their spec, how do you cover the vent on the bottom of the divider for the filter media on the back wall? I tried covering mine up with the substrate (Fluval Shrimp Stratum), but it is small and is drawn into the filter. Is there a good way to prevent shrimp from being drawn into the filter media compartment, or am I worrying too much? This will be both my first shrimp and nano tank, so taking my time while it cycles to ensure all bases are covered.


----------



## antbug

acmarauder said:


> For those keeping shrimp in their spec, how do you cover the vent on the bottom of the divider for the filter media on the back wall? I tried covering mine up with the substrate (Fluval Shrimp Stratum), but it is small and is drawn into the filter. Is there a good way to prevent shrimp from being drawn into the filter media compartment, or am I worrying too much? This will be both my first shrimp and nano tank, so taking my time while it cycles to ensure all bases are covered.


Clear packing tape has been holding up on mine for over a year. You will need do somethong on top as well or they will still get down there.


----------



## Katie92

I'm definitely going to get a spec for my dorm once school starts again (even though I already have 2 tanks... my roommate will think I'm nuts!). Does the stock light keep up with plants like ludwigia and hygro difformis (water wisteria)? I've got some excess of those plants and am toying with the idea of throwing them in there with some eco-complete. I think I have an extra 13w EBI light somewhere, but don't really want to do CO2 with this one.


----------



## jbig

my spec, freshly planted. giving DHG a shot (it's a bright green, looks a little yellow in the pic for some reason) and just some anacharis. not sure what else i should try in it. 

specs:
fluval 13w ebi 6700K
fluval shrimp substrate 
seachem root tabs
excel


any suggestions for other plants? i might take the anacharis out and put it mine 20 long once my driftwood is ready so there will be more space for plants.


----------



## antbug

I haven't posted an update in a while. Some change, some the same.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake

maxwellag said:


> Has anyone had any luck growing dwarf baby tears with this light? I am trying to grow hydrocotyle tripartita in mine right now.


I tried, but it failed miserably with the stock lighting for the S-P-E-C. So I just moved what was still alive to a medium-high light nano and it's making a recovery.

Unless you replace the stock lighting, it seems (and I've found) that only low light plants seem to do well in it. Which isn't a bad thing. But it is probably why we're seeing a lot of light replacements for the more demanding plants.


----------



## SpecGrrl

acmarauder said:


> For those keeping shrimp in their spec, how do you cover the vent on the bottom of the divider for the filter media on the back wall? I tried covering mine up with the substrate (Fluval Shrimp Stratum), but it is small and is drawn into the filter. Is there a good way to prevent shrimp from being drawn into the filter media compartment, or am I worrying too much? This will be both my first shrimp and nano tank, so taking my time while it cycles to ensure all bases are covered.



I tore a little bit of the black filter off and stuff it into the tiny hole.

Water still moves through, but most fauna are safe.


----------



## SpecGrrl

atom said:


> My twins!


How is the flow for your boy bettas?

Even on the lowest my girl didn't like it so I cut slits in the pump airline and covered the out take nozzle with a Fluval Pre Filter.

Very little surface motion now, but still filtering.


----------



## Jaguar

Here's mine, will be rescaped soon... my betta likes to dig in the aqua soil :/


----------



## SpecGrrl

Jaguar said:


> Here's mine, will be rescaped soon... my betta likes to dig in the aqua soil :/



Your betta and tank look amazing in this shot!


----------



## ModusVivendi

*Spec at the Office*

Here's my Spec at work, housing a betta and black mystery snail. It's been setup for about 2 weeks now.

http://youtu.be/OewzKom8rVU?hd=1


----------



## moosenart

Jaguar said:


> Here's mine, will be rescaped soon... my betta likes to dig in the aqua soil :/


That's weird and funny...!


----------



## atom

My betta likes to rifle through my moss carpet. It's kind of annoying because I can see holes where he jammed his head through.


----------



## moosenart

Now that I've seen this thread, I found myself on eBay for one...


----------



## Jaguar

moosenart said:


> That's weird and funny...!


And annoying! I go through all the effort of doing a nice hardscape and he shoves all the aqua soil into a big pile in the middle and knocks the rocks over. :icon_conf Strange fish.


----------



## Plant keeper

Here mine 
Heating: Marina C10 Preset Heater
Substrate: fluval plant substrate 
Flora: Dwarf sag, 3 baby cryptocoryne
Ferts: Excel


----------



## TheBettaMaster

Here's mine:
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27IPa7zdPqE


----------



## SpecGrrl

TheBettaMaster said:


> Here's mine:
> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27IPa7zdPqE


Which light did you upgrade to, please?


----------



## SpecGrrl

moosenart said:


> Now that I've seen this thread, I found myself on eBay for one...


Drs. Foster and smith have them for $42.99 and if you spend $49 you get free shipping!

I'm trying NOT to buy another one!


----------



## maxwellag

SpecGrrl said:


> Drs. Foster and smith have them for $42.99 and if you spend $49 you get free shipping!
> 
> I'm trying NOT to buy another one!


That's not that good of a deal. Lol. I got mine for $35 shipped new.


----------



## TheBettaMaster

SpecGrrl said:


> Which light did you upgrade to, please?


 Aquatic-Nature 13W Solar Duo Boy

http://www.aquatic-nature.be/eng_duoboy.html

Info on the rest of the tank here @ http://thebettamaster.blogspot.com


----------



## moosenart

maxwellag said:


> That's not that good of a deal. Lol. I got mine for $35 shipped new.


WHERE???!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## jbig

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK

this is the 13w fixture I use on my spec. Its $38 right now but I got it for 32 about a month and a half ago. 

dhg is growing like crazy with fixture + fluval shrimp stratum + excel/comprehensive dosing


----------



## RWaters

Jaguar said:


> And annoying! I go through all the effort of doing a nice hardscape and he shoves all the aqua soil into a big pile in the middle and knocks the rocks over. :icon_conf Strange fish.


Strange, but beautiful fish! Very nice tank too.


----------



## gus6464

There is this light and you can use any bulb

http://www.amazon.com/CL26SL-D65-Aq...8&qid=1346796723&sr=1-14&keywords=fluval+lamp


----------



## maxwellag

I don't think the fluval clamp on light is worth it. You can get more powerful and better bulbs in a desk lamp for a better price.


----------



## chou

maxwellag said:


> I don't think the fluval clamp on light is worth it. You can get more powerful and better bulbs in a desk lamp for a better price.



I don't agree. I'm growing dwarf sags, java ferns, and flame moss perfectly healthy with the stock light. No Co2, but I do dose Seachem Flourish, Iron, Trace accordingly. Been running for about 2 months with no signs of algae.


----------



## gus6464

If you are going to put the tank on a desk or something this lamp would not look bad at all and it's super cheap. You can use any bulb you can think of even PAR38.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20370383/


----------



## maxwellag

Another new spec was just revealed. I wonder if the new "high luminosity" LEDs will be any good for plants.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25215


----------



## maxwellag

chou said:


> I don't agree. I'm growing dwarf sags, java ferns, and flame moss perfectly healthy with the stock light. No Co2, but I do dose Seachem Flourish, Iron, Trace accordingly. Been running for about 2 months with no signs of algae.


I never said you can't grow those plants with the clamp on-I just meant that there are cheaper and better options. I have had much better results with my desk lamp. Just because you are having good results with one light doesn't automatically mean that one is better. They are both good, but there is a big difference between prices and output.


----------



## moosenart

Maybe ill snag a Spec III


----------



## PinoyBoy

Any one got the fluval spec 5 yet?

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Full-Aquarium-Set-Up/I/Fluval-Spec-Aquarium-System.aspx


----------



## CryptKeeper54

PinoyBoy said:


> Any one got the fluval spec 5 yet?
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Full-Aquarium-Set-Up/I/Fluval-Spec-Aquarium-System.aspx


A few people here got the spec V. I just finished scaping mines and will be posting my build journal soon. Nice tank but the LED light leaves much to be desired. It's kinda flimsy; long so it sags a bit. Lighting seems to be just enough for low light plants. I've planted low light plants in here and we shall see how they grow. Just trying to make another low tech tank.

The way the filter/overflow system is positioned on the side, I believe it would be best to make this tank viewable from both sides to get the maximum impact from this tank. Tricky to do since its narrow, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## chou

maxwellag said:


> I never said you can't grow those plants with the clamp on-I just meant that there are cheaper and better options. I have had much better results with my desk lamp. Just because you are having good results with one light doesn't automatically mean that one is better. They are both good, but there is a big difference between prices and output.



i meant, it was a stock light that came with the tank. as a college student, you'd rather not spend anymore than ya have to.


----------



## jbig

does anyone have an issue with their shrimp getting stuck to filter intake at the top of the tank? if so, any suggestions how to stop it from happening?


----------



## The Big Buddha

Raise the sponge up to the water level.


----------



## jbig

The Big Buddha said:


> Raise the sponge up to the water level.


you're an absolute genius. thank you.


----------



## The Big Buddha

jbig said:


> you're an absolute genius. thank you.


It's not easy. lol. 
Good luck with that, I started out my RCS in a 2.5 spec. 
If you keep the water level high all the time there is no danger in letting them go in there and graze on the top of the sponge, the baby shrimp used to love going in there and eating. They had no problem going in and out of the grates with the flow set to low on the pump.:icon_smil


----------



## jbig

The Big Buddha said:


> It's not easy. lol.
> Good luck with that, I started out my RCS in a 2.5 spec.
> If you keep the water level high all the time there is no danger in letting them go in there and graze on the top of the sponge, the baby shrimp used to love going in there and eating. They had no problem going in and out of the grates with the flow set to low on the pump.:icon_smil


hmmm, i managed to slide it up a little but my light fixture kind of got in the way. it may have slid back down but i haven't checked. if the shrimp are ok to go in there than i guess its no big deal. i just have to turn the filter down because i have no idea if i left it on high/low. i have 1 rcs who likes to "recreationally" get himself suctioned to the intake 

thanks again!


----------



## SpecGrrl

jbig said:


> hmmm, i managed to slide it up a little but my light fixture kind of got in the way. it may have slid back down but i haven't checked. if the shrimp are ok to go in there than i guess its no big deal. i just have to turn the filter down because i have no idea if i left it on high/low. i have 1 rcs who likes to "recreationally" get himself suctioned to the intake
> 
> thanks again!



I cut a piece of black dense foam off a sponge filter that covered the inside of the intake slits.

It makes the filter area snug but I took out the ammonia circles and the carbon am going to switch them for Purigen for the shrimpies!


----------



## MABJ

maxwellag said:


> Another new spec was just revealed. I wonder if the new "high luminosity" LEDs will be any good for plants.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25215


Great to see your posts . 

Wonder if we can find another deal and get new dual specs at 35$ Again haha. Ill keep you posted on my endeavors >8). 

I'm redoing my spec in preparation for some incoming shrimp and a new look.  pictures to come soon. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## Shrimpaholic

Just bought a Spec today. I'm gonna start scaping tomorrow. These are great little tanks. I got mine for $12 brand new! I will post pics as soon as it's up and running. Here it is with just water in it so I could see how the filter works and how bright the light is with water in it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Ding ding ding we have a winner. Where the heck did you get that price?


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## Shrimpaholic

Hehe...I had a turtle filter that was given to me that I never used because I don't have a turtle. and sold it for $45. The Fluval Spec was $53 at Petco. So I ended up spending $12 and some change for the new Nano. So really I had no choice, I was forced to buy the Spec. Ever since I started reading the thread "Newmans Shrimp Bowl" I've totally wanted a Nano. And the Fluval Spec just looks like a great little Nano!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## victor_pho

i wanted to play lol


----------



## andrewss

this tank makes such a great betta tank, great work guys


----------



## esworp

*You may be wondering..*

"What does the original poster's tank look like at the present?"


----------



## SpecGrrl

I love these tanks! I am setting up my second for a new ohm for my mom!


----------



## SpecGrrl

Here it is, waiting for the fishy to get here (hopdiggity sent it yesterday).


----------



## andrewss

nice work 


sooooo I might have a case of multiple tank syndrome, I caved last night and ordered a spec with some other goodies - so now I will have a lil spec 2 nano and spec 5 nano - tiger endlers in the 5 and then I plan to make the lil spec a heavily planted betta tank


----------



## SpecGrrl

andrewss said:


> nice work
> 
> 
> sooooo I might have a case of multiple tank syndrome, I caved last night and ordered a spec with some other goodies - so now I will have a lil spec 2 nano and spec 5 nano - tiger endlers in the 5 and then I plan to make the lil spec a heavily planted betta tank


Congrats! Looking fwd to your pics!

Thanks for the kind words -- I like the zen-like starkness of the first photo, but I also wanted more stem plants and some floaters.

The fishy just arrived! Drip acclimating now!


----------



## andrewss

nice, acclimating is exciting haha and tests patience


----------



## antbug

Update


----------



## MABJ

antbug said:


> Update


Very well scaped  


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## antbug

Thanks. The Sunset hygro grows really slow with the stock light. I was thinking of removing the flame moss on the ground and doing a little sunset carpet look. That crypt parva on the left was removed as well. Bolbitus, anubias, and fissidens all do well so they will stay. The flame moss just looks messy and doesn't twist like it should.


----------



## MABJ

antbug said:


> Thanks. The Sunset hygro grows really slow with the stock light. I was thinking of removing the flame moss on the ground and doing a little sunset carpet look. That crypt parva on the left was removed as well. Bolbitus, anubias, and fissidens all do well so they will stay. The flame moss just looks messy and doesn't twist like it should.


I'm having a hard time deciding if the stock light is my issue. I'm getting some algae in there... I had a team of snails working on it, but a CPO wiped them out lol. 

I'm not sure if the light is causing the imbalance, or something else. Regardless, I've ignored my spec lately with my new tank I received. :\


----------



## antbug

MABJ said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding if the stock light is my issue. I'm getting some algae in there... I had a team of snails working on it, but a CPO wiped them out lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if the light is causing the imbalance, or something else. Regardless, I've ignored my spec lately with my new tank I received. :\


I add a few drops of excel every now and then, weekly water changes, ferts if I remember. No algae issues so far.


----------



## GND 2012

So this is the little spec that we just put together  Excited to see how it grows!


----------



## MABJ

Ahhhhh tell me that isn't a moss wallllllllll I want one so bad in my spec


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## GND 2012

It is a moss wall  I'm hoping it fills in like I envision.

I say just do it - go put a moss wall in your spec! It's super easy to toss up!


----------



## andrewss

MABJ said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding if the stock light is my issue. I'm getting some algae in there... I had a team of snails working on it, but a CPO wiped them out lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if the light is causing the imbalance, or something else. Regardless, I've ignored my spec lately with my new tank I received. :\


heh a cpo really killed your snails? maybe he was just angry he was in such a small tank heh... they probably need more lateral space to roam around in these lil 2 gallons are really pushing it


----------



## SpecGrrl

GND 2012 said:


> So this is the little spec that we just put together  Excited to see how it grows!


Dude! Your rock and my rock are cousins!

Great scape!


----------



## MABJ

andrewss said:


> heh a cpo really killed your snails? maybe he was just angry he was in such a small tank heh... they probably need more lateral space to roam around in these lil 2 gallons are really pushing it


Well I had two in there as temporary housing. 

So she is pretty happy she is alone. A one gallon tank is actually acceptable for a single CPO. 

Still, it is temporary. They're both going to be reunited this coming Monday in my 3 gal 18 inch long tank in my signature. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## SpecGrrl

MABJ said:


> Well I had two in there as temporary housing.
> 
> So she is pretty happy she is alone. A one gallon tank is actually acceptable for a single CPO.
> 
> Still, it is temporary. They're both going to be reunited this coming Monday in my 3 gal 18 inch long tank in my signature.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


I am so tempted by CPOs!

Maybe in the spring.


----------



## andrewss

so here is my spec planted with some ludwigia, dwarf hairgrass, and an anubias petite thanks to C. Campbell, then I have a dwarf sub in the back and some pennywort floating to be cover for the betta that will eventually live in the tank.

Seiryu stones and ada aquasoil are what I scaped with, plus a lil bit of sand I will adjust some in the next few days.

I guess aquasoil REALLY does affect the water chemistry and gives big ammonia spikes... so even though I seeded the tank and it was testing almost cycled before I drained and scaped (kept the water) - I will probably not be putting a betta in till like thanksgiving. 

Hope you like the scape - it was a much different endeavor than my other tank even though it is still a small 5 gallon :shock:


----------



## MABJ

That's real beautiful and so well scaped. Ive been considering the light.. Is it too much?


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## GND 2012

Beautiful scape! I love it


----------



## smirkis

very nice! i've been waiting for an update from you lol. nice work on the scape, the light will serve you well and keep those plants happy. i wouldn't say its too much, i'd say its just what the plants need to survive in the spec.


----------



## MABJ

smirkis said:


> very nice! i've been waiting for an update from you lol. nice work on the scape, the light will serve you well and keep those plants happy. i wouldn't say its too much, i'd say its just what the plants need to survive in the spec.


Hmm no need for co2? If not, I'll probably invest in one. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## smirkis

MABJ said:


> Hmm no need for co2? If not, I'll probably invest in one.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


co2 would be on you. its a subject i haven't touched yet as im not to familiar with it yet. with such a small tank, i use excel and light and water changes for healthy plants. if you add co2, just monitor it accordingly. also depends on what plants you have.


----------



## andrewss

thanks for the comments 

I dunno the light is plenty heh, I am curious about algae though because it is also by a south facing window....

if I did co2 I woulda went with HC but I decided I didn't want to use co2 for several reasons, one of which included that since the tank is sooo small the extra hardware would be a bit of an obvious eye sore - I will dose flourish and I always change some water up to 3 or so times a week (though with this new tank and the aquasoil changes to the water I am not sure how to approach).


----------



## maxwellag

Hey guys, I am writing a review of this tank in an article, and need some pictures. Mine is a mess right now, so I was wondering if I could use some of yours? I will be sure to source them.


----------



## andrewss

sure 

new ones:


----------



## chazde3

Here's my desktop spec. Just converted over from a pico reef tank to a planted tank. I plan on upgrading the lighting to 3-4 3w Cree LEDs that I have laying around, just have to get a driver for them.


----------



## MABJ

Finally rescaped . 


Hope people like it. I tried a scape I'm not used to. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ

Sorry.. Forgot pic. 

View attachment 58172



MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ

Hey spec owners. Just started this spec modification thread. 

Come chat about things you've tried or want to try. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200283


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## hoody123

Apologies for the crappy photo, but I thought I'd take a quick pic of mine and put it up here.


----------



## babydragons

I'm so excited! My boyfriend bought me a spec for Christmas! I can't wait to set it up. Any suggestions on plants or soil?


----------



## bat_billy

My newly planted Spec V!



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjt

I dose Excel 1ml per day. Using floea substrate. Glosso and hairgrass planted infront. Plant at the back doesn't look healthy but I'm planning on taking it off.

Any suggestions on what fish to keep with Mexican orange lobsters (cpo) ornery suggestions also welcome. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

You'll have problems with more than one CPO 

And fish don't belong in a Spec.


----------



## jjt

Wonder how this thing is gnna end up looking..



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GND 2012

Thought I'd post a pic of how my Spec is progressing  My HC is filling in finally and my moss wall has really filled out


----------



## jjt

GND 2012 said:


> Thought I'd post a pic of how my Spec is progressing  My HC is filling in finally and my moss wall has really filled out


Nice looking tank!! How did you get your moss to stay there? And would I kill a moss wall by using excel?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

GND 2012 said:


> Thought I'd post a pic of how my Spec is progressing  My HC is filling in finally and my moss wall has really filled out


That is really neat. What modifications have you made to the spec? Different lights? Addition of co2?


----------



## GND 2012

jjt said:


> Nice looking tank!! How did you get your moss to stay there? And would I kill a moss wall by using excel?


I used plastic mesh and suction cups to get the moss wall in place. And I haven't experienced any issues with my moss from using excel.

Thanks for the compliment  I'm still a newbie - but I enjoy looking at it and am so happy it's filling out


----------



## retrocity

Just finished transferring everything from my old one gallon to my new Spec at work yesterday. Has anybody tried pogostemon erectus in their Spec? I was thinking of that and/or microsword. I have a few small java fern on the driftwood and a small Argentine sword that wasn't getting enough light in my main aquarium(other plants blocking light). 

Will the pogostemon grow with the spec lighting? I will be dosing ferts and root tabs, don't want to do C02 with shrimp (and mainly because it is on my desk at work).


----------



## Timma

Newbie here. Just started this tank up for some shrimp. Still cycling. Should be ready to go soon. Sorry for the bad iPhone pic.


----------



## we4wieners

Brand new set up.....waddya think?


----------



## MABJ

You need to make better use of the upper half of the tank! Nice start tho


----------



## we4wieners

MABJ said:


> You need to make better use of the upper half of the tank! Nice start tho


 Gonna add some crypts or some kind of sword in the left corner.


----------



## difrent7

Quick cell pics 









Needed a little extra light


----------



## antbug

It's been a while.


----------



## jackrythm

My triptych... Please excuse the slice of Riccia on the far right I'm in the middle of re doing 










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joey24dirt

Here's my spec waiting to grow in


----------



## MABJ

jackrythm said:


> My triptych... Please excuse the slice of Riccia on the far right I'm in the middle of re doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Not that they aren't amazing and beautiful, but are those any variation on Fluval Specs?


----------



## jackrythm

How do u mean? No I build these all, including the optiwhite tanks  not sure I understand the question? Sorry!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joey24dirt

jackrythm said:


> How do u mean? No I build these all, including the optiwhite tanks  not sure I understand the question? Sorry!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Possibly means that they aren't an actual 'fluval spec'. But hey alls well in the nano planted world. Looks amazing


----------



## jackrythm

No there not a Fluval spec.. I didn't realise ut was Fluval spec tanks only sorry! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackrythm

Just read the very first post. Sorry guys :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joey24dirt

No worries. It's still great to see other people's work


----------



## MABJ

jackrythm said:


> Just read the very first post. Sorry guys :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Definitely make a journal. That setup is nice. I'd love to learn about how you built it and all.


----------



## Basil

Update -


----------



## retrocity

Update.

Algae really took off on my Java Ferns, but I'm letting it in there for now for my shrimp to eat. 

I added some Dwarf SAG in the back left from my main tank this week. Noticing new growth the past two weeks on my Argentine Sword. 

I put a piece of Water Sprite in the bank corner for some depth, it may only be there temporarily. I had some Pogostemon Erectus in the tank, but it all melted. Disappointed because I liked the plant, but most of it fell apart within days and the rest within about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks.

I am looking for another taller piece of driftwood to add, and plan to add an Anubias Petite with it.


----------



## Airickj




----------



## MABJ

Just added shrimp update!


----------



## joey24dirt

My spec still growing in nicely. Just need a nice school of fish for it now!


----------



## MABJ

joey24dirt said:


> My spec still growing in nicely. Just need a nice school of fish for it now!


That it is! Very beautiful


----------



## joey24dirt

MABJ thanks very much! Hopefully it will be all wild and natural looking soon


----------



## Psycofc1

Just picked up one of these tanks this week. Going through this thread has given me a lot of hope for a tiny tank.


----------



## retrocity

Update. I added some dwarf hairgrass in the front. I may break it down into 2 or 3 smaller clumps. Dwarf SAG in the back left corner has it's first runner off the main plant. Argentine sword is slowly growing in the front. 

I am hopefully getting an anubias petite this week, but am still looking for another small piece of driftwood. Once I get that I plan to remove the water lettuce and more of the duckweed. Have had two batches of RCS hatch in the past several weeks as well.


----------



## Psycofc1

Can anyone tell me a good heater for this tank and where to put it? I tried the Marina C10 and it didnt raise the temp of my tank even 1 degree. I have it in my office at work and during the weekeds they cut off the heat in here and it will drop to 70 or lower.


----------



## MABJ

Psycofc1 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good heater for this tank and where to put it? I tried the Marina C10 and it didnt raise the temp of my tank even 1 degree. I have it in my office at work and during the weekeds they cut off the heat in here and it will drop to 70 or lower.


What do you keep in it?


----------



## Psycofc1

Fluval Spec


----------



## MABJ

Psycofc1 said:


> Fluval Spec


... What Fauna.


----------



## Psycofc1

Right now all I have is a betta but I will probably add a snail or 2. I am not at work on the weekends so I am trying to keep it as maintence free as I can. It is also very lightly planted. I have a Anubia nano and a Marimosa(?) moss ball.


----------



## MABJ

Psycofc1 said:


> Right now all I have is a betta but I will probably add a snail or 2. I am not at work on the weekends so I am trying to keep it as maintence free as I can.


Look for the thread 'all Fluval spec mods' 

And you'll find some solutions to your problems.


----------



## retrocity

Perhaps try a Marina Betta Mini Heater, they are pretty small, 8W. I don't have one in my Spec, but put one in my gf's betta tank recently. The size and shape should fit in the back of the Spec if you remove some foam.


----------



## second

Psycofc1 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good heater for this tank and where to put it? I tried the Marina C10 and it didnt raise the temp of my tank even 1 degree. I have it in my office at work and during the weekeds they cut off the heat in here and it will drop to 70 or lower.


I just bought the eheim jager 50w 3612 model for my spec v, little bit of a tight fit and the top doesn't fit all the way back because of the cord but seems to work ok so far. The fluval 25w heater I had never got the water above 70*


----------



## seuadr

*my new(to me) spec 2*










forgive the cloudyness, it was planted about 15 mins before this picture.

picked up this spec (sans light) from another member here, and decided to play around with planting it for my desk at work. this is only the second tank i've ever planted with any sort of plan in mind, and it was definitely a challenge because of the small size. 
I wanted to work star grass and peacock moss in there, since i recently won a bunch of that in a RAOK and i had a bunch of little teeny crypt parva rosetts i decided to work them in there, too. i envisioned a terrace and.. it wouldn't even begin to fit. this is my lame attempt at what would fit :tongue:

in the back is an anubis petite glued to a small branch of driftwood with the stargrass on the second "level" to the left, with the crypts on the bottom on the right and the peacock moss in the back on some rocks. those top rocks are just to keep it in place for the moment while the glue sets (and to cover up the glue.. wow was it ugly) until they grow in a bit and help to cover that (and if they don't, well, i'll leave the rocks there )

I've got a 13w ebi light on the way for the tank, and aside from the snail, there will probably be no inhabitants, except possible a single amano shrimp (i really like the amanos) that is if it can stay at work (asking forgiveness, rather than permission) if it comes back home.. well, i think i'll do a moss wall in the back (might anyhow) and/or stuff some shrimp in there.


----------



## umdterps96




----------



## PinkRasbora

Yea know its hard to resist the buy a spec desk tank with all these stunning tanks....


----------



## MABJ

A little update. My mosses are doing really well.


----------



## Jdiesels

Does anybody have the Fluval Spec III? thinking of getting one for my birthday


----------



## melanotaenia

2.5 weeks old:










There are 8 RCS in there right now; I don't plan on putting any fish in here. The shrimp have it all to themselves


----------



## joey24dirt

Re-scape on my spec. Much better than last time I think..


----------



## retrocity

Update

Anubis has been in a few weeks along with a second piece of driftwood. The algae is slowly going down as the shrimp eat it. Once it's about gone, I am going to move the java ferns around a bit to make it look not as jumbled. I'll probably remove the last of the duckweed once I get some more Frogbit. There has got to be at least 30 baby shrimp in there now with at least one female shrimp berried all the time.


----------



## genyosha

Updated Spec V tank shot. Sorry for the bad iphone picture


----------



## Jdiesels

Here's my recently set up spec, just added the betta a few minutes ago 


DBP Member 003


----------



## RWaters

Jdiesels said:


> View attachment 139314
> 
> 
> Here's my recently set up spec, just added the betta a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


Nice looking betta.


----------



## smellslikefish

*My Spec (Iwagumi?)*

2 plants: HC and Anubias sp._Nana_
2 animals: Neons and Amanos


----------



## MABJ

smellslikefish said:


> 2 plants: HC and Anubias sp._Nana_
> 2 animals: Neons and Amanos


A spec is simply too small for neons..


----------



## smellslikefish

Had them for almost 6 months, and they seem to do fine.


----------



## MABJ

smellslikefish said:


> Had them for almost 6 months, and they seem to do fine.


Seem is different from reality. These are fish which need swimming space and proper schools to be completely healthy. 

This is fact; now you know. 

The thread can carry on.


----------



## smellslikefish

Thanks, noted. 
I'm here just to show my Spec, as this thread originally intended.


----------



## MABJ

I'd feel negligent if I didn't tell you.


----------



## CuriousAmerican

smellslikefish said:


> 2 plants: HC and Anubias sp.Nana
> 2 animals: Neons and Amanos
> 
> 
> 
> MABJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A spec is simply too small for neons..
> 
> 
> 
> smellslikefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had them for almost 6 months, and they seem to do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> MABJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd feel negligent if I didn't tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Don't let the naysayers stop you.

Yes, they will NOT school, but they will shoal.

If you listen to the advise of half these fish experts, anything below 40 gallons should only house shrimp or 1 betta.

If you had them six months, I am sure they are okay.

The whole nano tank subculture is going to be putting fish in tanks smaller than the experts would suggest; but the fish seem to do well. Don't worry about it.

If you are worried, buy a betta. My sister kept a betta for three years in a 1 gallon vase.

I am sure the neons are living longer than they would have in the wild.

If you feel guilty, buy some scarlet badis, but even there AqAdvisor suggests 10 gallons, even though scarlet badis are smaller in length than neons.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod

CuriousAmerican said:


> Don't let the naysayers stop you.
> 
> Yes, they will NOT school, but they will shoal.
> 
> If you listen to the advise of half these fish experts, anything below 40 gallons should only house shrimp or 1 betta.
> 
> If you had them six months, I am sure they are okay.
> 
> The whole nano tank subculture is going to be putting fish in tanks smaller than the experts would suggest; but the fish seem to do well. Don't worry about it.
> 
> If you are worried, buy a betta. My sister kept a betta for three years in a 1 gallon vase.
> 
> I am sure the neons are living longer than they would have in the wild.
> 
> If you feel guilty, buy some scarlet badis, but even there AqAdvisor suggests 10 gallons, even though scarlet badis are smaller in length than neons.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeJekel37

Here's my Spec. Set up for a few surprise/rescued RCS. There are 6 of them in there right now, but one is very berried.


----------



## joey24dirt

Updated shots of my spec.....


----------



## anwin8D

This is my spec V. It's a bit overgrown. :eek5:


----------



## joey24dirt

Wow that's a lot of plants lol


----------



## horsedude

joey24dirt said:


> Wow that's a lot of plants lol


 dam right lol:thumbsup:


----------



## anwin8D

horsedude said:


> dam right lol:thumbsup:


I didn't plant it that way I swear! It just grew and grew and grew! Here is a shot from April 19th.


----------



## retrocity

Update. Waiting to get some new floaters, and then I am removing the last of the duckweed. I need to rearrange the clump of java ferns on driftwood in the middle and remove the algae. Can't really see the cherry shrimp, but there are so many in there. I feel there are new ones being born every other week.


----------



## Basil

All cleaned up.


----------



## hodad66

Great thread! Just ordered a Spec 3 planned for a betta
and some low light plants. Any heater recommendations?


----------



## Basil

I run a Marina c10 in my spec. I placed it in the rear pump chamber and it keeps my spec at 79.3 degrees F all day and nigh long. Best heater I've used so far.


----------



## hodad66

Thanks for the info...... I'll check them out


----------



## retrocity

Update.

Removed as much duckweed as I could. Removed the algae I had been letting in there for the shrimp to eat. I added some frogbit and dwarf water lettuce and moved some rocks. Next will be an anubias nana petite. I may remove some of the java fern.



Shot of what I did with the rocks. Also excited because I finally got runners off of my dwarf hairgrass. Must've happened in the past day. Lots have died off since it was kinda clumped together, so I am happy to be seeing growth.


----------



## rcs0926

Awesome Specs guys. I bought one of these tanks as an upgrade for my betta. I used the same substrate and water from his old tank and squeezed the filter floss from the old tank into the Spec's filter. I figured that the tank was ready to go, but it obviously wasn't the case since my betta died about 12 hours after transferring him into the Spec.

Right now, I'm prepping the tank for its future inhabitants. Right now, I have it planted with anubias nana, water wisteria and frogbit. Once the tank cycles, I think I'm going to throw some guppy fry in their while I decide on what I really want to put in there. How many fry do you think I can keep in this tank? FYI, they'll be 2 weeks old by the end of the week. Thanks.


----------



## second

Just rescaped so still a little cloudy but here goes....
Staurogyne Repens
Blyxa Japonica
Brazilian Pennywort 
and a little bacopa of some sort

Light is finnex ray 2 16" thinking I should have bought the 18" instead
GLA Paintball v1


----------



## smellslikefish

*My Spec (Iwagumi?)*

Update July/4/2013



smellslikefish said:


> 2 plants: HC and Anubias sp._Nana_
> 2 animals: Neons and Amanos


----------



## smellslikefish

*My Spec (Iwagumi?)*

A few more


----------



## usmonkey

Whow, beautiful HC growth. Rare to see it in a spec. Good job! Care to share your equipments?


----------



## charliearkem

The one on the top is from a few days ago. The one on the bottom is from a week before. Fluval Spec


----------



## retrocity

Update

Added an anubias nana petite in the front middle. Can't wait to watch the growth on it. Slowly seeing a few more runners on the dwarf hairgrass. 

I have a few new pieces of driftwood, and I may switch out the middle piece. Planning to remove one of the two bigger java ferns and relocate it to another aquarium. Considering all the java fern in there started out as small pieces off of a larger one, they have grown quite well. 

Honestly, I am considering taking out the main piece of driftwood for some stone. Possibly zebra stone, but I need to find a piece or two that fit to my liking. Any thoughts from those that use stone in their specs? If I go that route should I remove all driftwood for aesthetics?


----------



## MrAlmostWrong

*Rudy's Fluval Spec V*

Here is my Fluval Spec V pre-trim (will trim tonight).


----------



## happi

*50gallon*

My 50 gallon using "happi's Ultimate fertilizer"

the tank isn't nano, so i cut the pic to give it a Nano look. :icon_wink


----------



## retrocity

Update:

I removed the larger of the the two java ferns along with any smaller attached to it. I left a smaller one at the bottom of the driftwood in there since it attached to the driftwood and is slowly growing. 

It looks a lot cleaner as the java fern was just outgrowing the Spec. I can actually see the water sprite now along with some of the depth from the anubias. I am undecided yet on switching out the one piece of driftwood.


----------



## PamAndJim

My freshly re-scaped Spec. It's still looking a little rough from the redo. It should bounce back pretty quick.


----------



## Jdiesels

Here's the spec with 4 glow light tetras as the stock  


DBP Member 003


----------



## Fishywishy

My spec after just 3 days


----------



## LeomaHarpster

dont have any , as my older one broke out, but willing to get a new one soon


----------



## thedirtydaniel




----------



## primo

I picked up 2 of these for $50 on Kijiji last week. My first experience with Fluorite and I didn't rinse it so the water is still cloudy but it'll come with time. I haven't done anything with the second one yet but the plan is also to put Fluorite in it and convert to a shrimp tank with maybe 6ish RCS.

Before:










After:










Tank came with the Betta, a neon, and dwarf african frog. It's overstocked but the guy I got them from said he's had them 6 months.... the second one has 3 neons and a DAF. No where else to put the excess fish right now either but I suppose if they've been in there this long they can wait until I figure something out. I don't want them but I don't want to euthanize them but the LFS basically won't take them either. Not sure what I can do!

Filter was on it's highest setting too. I've turned it down which I know is still too high for the fish but at least it'll be a bit of a break!


----------



## Basil

Primo, a simple fix to lower the filter output is to attach a sponge to the outflow of the pump. This slows down the current very effectively. Another option is to cut slits in the tubing that carries the water back to the display side. Have fun and keep up on the water changes, I've got a betta in my spec and he loves it. Water changes are the main focus on small tanks. Keep those up and your fish will do well.


----------



## stephd23

JakeJekel37 said:


> Here's my Spec. Set up for a few surprise/rescued RCS. There are 6 of them in there right now, but one is very berried.


Hey JakeJekel37, great looking tank. What is the plant in the balls? Is it a java moss?


----------



## RWaters

Here's mine when I first set it up in my office:


----------



## RWaters

Here's the betta that I added once it cycled. 









That was about six weeks ago. The plant growth has been phenomenal and I've added plants. I'll take a new picture when I'm back in the office on Monday.


----------



## RWaters

The tank today.


----------



## Basil

^ Beautiful.


----------



## RWaters

Thanks. It's more of a collection of plants than a real scape but I like it.


----------



## bassistjon112

Noooooo, don't let stuff grow on your beautiful hardscape, that wood looks way to good to be covered up.


joey24dirt said:


> Updated shots of my spec.....


----------



## Psycofc1

Need a plant suggestion for my Spec. Stock light no co2 only use root tabs. I really dont like java fern very much. It always looks like it is dying to me. I already have some anubias. I was thinking of growing a moss wall but what else could grow with basically no upkeep?


----------



## JEFF9922

Here is my rescape of my spec v cant wait till it fills in


----------



## Axelrod12

2g Spec:


----------



## maux

*newb SpecV*

Great looking tanks, I need to work on plant diversity.....

Yeah, I used larger size gravel. I'm just a planted tank newb on the attack.

I've been enjoying it though. It's great to have there to look at and it works well for taking the mind off work for a moment.

I was thinking of redoing it with new substrate. Do you think I would risk a cycle crash? It's been established for about 3 months.


----------



## jrh

My desktop spec, about 6 weeks old.


----------



## julesj93

*New member, My spec*

My no-substrate leaf litter Fluval Spec 3. Waiting for more tannins to leech.

Taken with phone camera, will upload a better one later. This camera does no justice ):

Also have a question. I bought the Fluval CFL 11w 6400k light fixture recently, but i am seeing everyone else using the 13w 6700k EBI light. I am wondering if the fixture if the same and just a different lamp (in which case I can just buy a replacement 13w lamp and fit that) or are they different and unable to use with my fitting?


----------



## julesj93

rescaped and almost 1 months growth for HM carpet. just trimmed 1.5" before the photo,


----------



## RWaters

I've been very busy at work and have neglected my Spec. Definitely time for a trim!


----------



## MABJ

julesj93 said:


> rescaped and almost 1 months growth for HM carpet. just trimmed 1.5" before the photo,


Get those fish out of there. That's just sad.

2G tall is barely suitable for a betta.


----------



## aspensandoaks

*Aspensandoaks - Fluval Spec V 'iwagumi'*

First day filled:









Second day pearling:









check out my thread!:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=476249


----------



## Morganea




----------



## kman

Tagged for future reference. Amazing tanks, guys! (and gals?)

My little Spec 2G just arrived today. I hope to get some shots up soon, as it takes shape!


----------



## Kamco

*2 gal Set Up*

Here's the spec I set up over a year ago, I just finally got back to this page! 

The fish are goldfish fry that are growing out and will be moved soon to a larger tank-(I have a 360 gal pond with goldfish- they will join the others in the spring).

This is a very low tech- no frets, no tabs, nothing! Standard lights, with tahiti sand. One nana petite, and a Windelov fern. 

I literally top off the tank and feed the fry every week and scrape some algea, but really no maintenance at all.


----------



## natiedean24

morganea - beautiful tank! Do you have a plant list? I'm learning and planning my own spec.


----------



## Morganea

natiedean24 said:


> morganea - beautiful tank! Do you have a plant list? I'm learning and planning my own spec.


This is my first nano so I kept it pretty simple. The plants are Anubias barteri var. nana, hydrocotyle of some kind, and Limnophila aromatic.


----------



## atomicjade

Here's mine, not a good pic taken off my phone but its all I got right now! I'm jealous of you with the V, I bought mine when they first came out so that one wasn't available yet.. love the shape of it. Anywho mine is a native tank, literally everything in it I've collected personally. I have a potting mix substrate capped with sugar sand. Plants are dwarf hairgrass, water velvet and dwarf water lettuce. I also have one ghost shrimp and a female least killi along with a couple snails. Looking forward to see how it grows in and hopefully soon ill manage to catch a couple more h. Formosa and shrimp!


----------



## atomicjade

Forgot to say julesj93 I love the leaf litter! I tried diligently to start a Blackwater tank with a 29g I had but I had nothing but problems. Apparently southern oak leaves are different and riddled with crap because no matter how many times I soaked, washed, rinsed and boiled it always created a nasty cloudy goop. I'd still love to manage one some day. 

Just edited post.. sorry i got wrong name! I was thinking Kamco because I love the "island" type design in your spec!


----------



## dru

I am kind of in a transitional stage but I will post mine:










Is anyone diffusing co2 in the pump chamber? I would like to get the diffuser out of the main tank area.


----------



## jbrady33

Here's my Spec V - I RAOK'ed this one away but saving it here for posterity 

Hood/base build in my Spec V sig link


----------



## Iseliin90

dru said:


> I am kind of in a transitional stage but I will post mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone diffusing co2 in the pump chamber? I would like to get the diffuser out of the main tank area.


Hi, Interresting tank of yours  What kind of lightening do you use? Have you upgraded it?


----------



## R.sok

Heres mine, Don't mind the betta he was only temporary as i cleaned his tank. No plants yet just moss "havent figured out what to do with the tank"


----------



## antbug

New scape so update time


----------



## dru

Iseliin90 said:


> Hi, Interresting tank of yours  What kind of lightening do you use? Have you upgraded it?


Thanks. That is the Wavepoint 16W 6500k


----------



## Octantis

*12 Hour Old Spec*

I've lurked on this thread for months for design ideas and information. I finally built my own planted spec and am now sharing with the community.


----------



## kman

Nice setup, Octantis! Love that piece of driftwood you found.


----------



## JEFF9922

Here is mine


----------



## RWaters

Beautiful betta Jeff.


----------



## kman

Excuse the cloudiness, I just did a pretty big rearrangement and filter cleaning.


----------



## Octantis

kman said:


> Excuse the cloudiness, I just did a pretty big rearrangement and filter cleaning.


What are the plants floating up top?


----------



## kman

Octantis said:


> What are the plants floating up top?


Duckweed!


----------



## JEFF9922

Thank you 



RWaters said:


> Beautiful betta Jeff.


----------



## Mirkinator

Greetings! Wanted to Share my new Spec! Bonus shot of some new decorations im trying >.<


----------



## Neatfish

Just set this up over the weekend.


----------



## kman

Ok, and now for a little fun!

I found a neat app that does time lapse videos with my iPhone, and set things up for a "quick" 30 minute video.  Don't worry, it's only 30 seconds!

Normally I hate vertical videos, but it was appropriate to the form factor of my Fluval Spec 2 gal tank.

So without further ado, here is 30 minutes in the daily life of Smaug the Betta! (in 30 seconds!):


----------



## horsedude

Man! These specs are looking amazing!!!!!
Good luck everyone...


----------



## Neatfish

Pulled out a plant out of my picotope and put it in here.


----------



## jbig

Question for everyone keeping bettas in these 2g specs...

Do you use the filter pump? When my betta was still around (RIP) he didn't like the flow in this tank AT ALL so i eventually took it out all together. 

what are you guys doing with yours?


----------



## Psycofc1

jbig said:


> Question for everyone keeping bettas in these 2g specs...
> 
> Do you use the filter pump? When my betta was still around (RIP) he didn't like the flow in this tank AT ALL so i eventually took it out all together.
> 
> what are you guys doing with yours?


I have the original pump but I just keep it aimed up. My betta doesn't seem to mind it.


----------



## frankiefire702

Here's my recently setup spec 2.


----------



## baishui

What is the floating plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiefire702

Wisteria.


baishui said:


> What is the floating plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman

jbig said:


> Question for everyone keeping bettas in these 2g specs...
> 
> Do you use the filter pump? When my betta was still around (RIP) he didn't like the flow in this tank AT ALL so i eventually took it out all together.
> 
> what are you guys doing with yours?


Add a tiny little piece of sponge (nipped off the main filter sponge) inside the outflow nozzle, and the flow is reduced a LOT. Adjust the size the sponge inside until you have it dialed in. You want some sort of filtration, else you may as well just have a 2 gallon bowl. It's just a matter of reducing the flow to something gentle, and positioning the output nozzle until you find a position that works well in your tank. (be sure the pump is set to low, also)


----------



## kman

frankiefire702 said:


> Here's my recently setup spec 2.


Looks great!


----------



## baishui

Not sure about Spec 2, but the pump in Spec V can adjust the flow on the pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman

baishui said:


> Not sure about Spec 2, but the pump in Spec V can adjust the flow on the pump.


It's adjustable on all of them, but in the smaller tanks, even the lowest setting is often too much for fish that don't like a lot of flow, like bettas.


----------



## harilp

veiwed all the spec
Wonderfull work guys...

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## jbig

kman said:


> Add a tiny little piece of sponge (nipped off the main filter sponge) inside the outflow nozzle, and the flow is reduced a LOT. Adjust the size the sponge inside until you have it dialed in. You want some sort of filtration, else you may as well just have a 2 gallon bowl. It's just a matter of reducing the flow to something gentle, and positioning the output nozzle until you find a position that works well in your tank. (be sure the pump is set to low, also)


thanks kman. using pieces of the main filter sponge is a great idea and I wish I had thought of that sooner.


----------



## darkmark

Tanks are looking really good! Proud to say I just picked up my Spec V earlier this week. I'm pretty excited and have been lurking these forums 24/7. I'll post pics as soon as anything gets put into the tank (probably going to use the DSM). Thanks to all for the inspiration and information.


----------



## superboy604

Here is my spec 3. Has crypts, endlers and a lonely RCS.


----------



## Mathman

superboy604 said:


> Here is my spec 3. Has crypts, endlers and a lonely RCS.



What's the name of the plant that has slim leaves and is planted in the right corner? 

Thanks!


----------



## superboy604

Mathman said:


> What's the name of the plant that has slim leaves and is planted in the right corner?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe it's crypt spiralis.


----------



## Mathman

superboy604 said:


> I believe it's crypt spiralis.



Thank you.


----------



## That70sfishboy

Nice scape, superboy604!


----------



## superboy604

Mathman said:


> Thank you.


Mathman, it's actually a crypt balansae


----------



## stanjam

Occupants are a betta, some female fire red shrimp, a couple of mini cories.


----------



## MaiDoM

I wanted to do a java moss wall for a while, so here's how it looks. I'll post an update in a few weeks if everything goes well!


----------



## kman

^^ Nifty! I look forward to seeing if that does well with just the stock LED light. I'm totally stealing the idea, if it does!


----------



## Menace

That wall will make a nice background! You'll need some tall rocks or wood to break up all the green if it does.


----------



## Jdiesels

Here is my re done spec, going through a little BBA but i got excell today and plan on dosing it every friday (sorry for the bad pic)


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Lowcountry

First post...
First planted tank...


----------



## jamesyu

Current Spec V Setup.

No Fish yet, but I have a plan for some fish in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## spdu4ia

Update on mine (V) and my girlfriend set hers up (iii) 

























I


----------



## MaiDoM

MaiDoM said:


> I wanted to do a java moss wall for a while, so here's how it looks. I'll post an update in a few weeks if everything goes well!


2 weeks update! My betta is currently in quarantine in this tank, he had clamped fins and wasnt eating anymore (he's now almost back at 100%!). I wasn't sure if the aquarium salt / Betta medecine would kill the plants. Well some growth is noticable, the moss ball looks 10 times better and the floater is starting to spread! I'm also thinking about removing that gravel and replace it with a Java moss carpet!

















I recently added a pre filter sponge on the pump output of my Fluval 2G to reduce the water flow. Even at the minimum setting, the pump was still too strong for my betta.
As it's a nano tank, should I worry about dead spots? There is litterally no water movement in there! My betta seems to enjoy it as there's a constant bubble nest at the top.
I don't have a lot of experience in nano tanks, but a DIY spray bar is my Plan B if water movement is absolutely needed.


----------



## kman

^^ I wouldn't worry about it with the plants you have. Do make sure there is some water flowing out, else you get NO filtration, but it doesn't take much.


----------



## Otoscapes

My year old spec v with my guppy and gourami


----------



## hunter1134

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter1134

It is a low tech Spec III with what is supposed to be a dragon scale betta. It has Anubias Nana, Java Fern, 2 Banana Lilies, Java Moss, and some floating Brazilian Pennywort.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter1134

Ew, my foot, sorry.. D:


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## dru




----------



## baishui

dru said:


>



What's the carpeting plant? And what light are you using? Your tank look really good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamabear

Pretty new here but here is my spec V. Really enjoying it, had it up for 2 months now. Considering getting another spec of some sort in the near future. 

Have some new plants coming, not sure if I need more light?










The crips on the bottom are pretty new so I'm not sure how they are going to do, but all the other plants seem to be thriving so far. This is a low tech tank.










MR Betta started out pretty much white and pink but is filling in now with a lovely greenish blue coloration.


----------



## dru

baishui said:


> What's the carpeting plant? And what light are you using? Your tank look really good


Thanks!

Carpet is HC and the light is a wavepoint 12" 6500k 16w. I have it about 8" above the water surface


----------



## Wilder

These tanks are amazing. Good job to all of you! I just may end up ordering one of these.... :icon_neut What kind of heater are you guys using with this setup? I'm thinking of the 1 (or is it 2?) gallon version for a betta or some shrimp. Will a small heater fit in the filter compartment?


----------



## kman

Wilder said:


> These tanks are amazing. Good job to all of you! I just may end up ordering one of these.... :icon_neut What kind of heater are you guys using with this setup? I'm thinking of the 1 (or is it 2?) gallon version for a betta or some shrimp. Will a small heater fit in the filter compartment?


The smallest is the Spec 2 gal. Next up is the Spec III at 2.5 gals, and then the Spec V at 5 gals. 

Yes, a small heater fits nicely in the pump chamber. I use a Cobalt NeoTherm 25w which works perfectly in my 2g Spec. It's tight but it fits. You can see the top in the back right corner:


----------



## johnnytrn

Some nice tanks in here! Here's my nano 2 gallon, about 1 month old (first tank ever, new to hobby/planted tanks)










java moss, staurogyne repen, anubias, anacharis


----------



## STS_1OO

*My Spec V ~ about 3 months old*









































































It's a little "stick your head underwater in a river/pond and maybe you'll see this" scape. A bit haphazard an chaotic - just they way I like it lol. Also this is before I did a big trim on my blyxa and ludwiga red. 

As you can see, my S. Repens isn't doing so hot. I'm going to try one more time with it and if it fails again, I'll just add some sort of fine sand (brownish earthy color) and call the scape done. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Discusdude7

STS_1OO said:


> It's a little "stick your head underwater in a river/pond and maybe you'll see this" scape. A bit haphazard an chaotic - just they way I like it lol. Also this is before I did a big trim on my blyxa and ludwiga red.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my S. Repens isn't doing so hot. I'm going to try one more time with it and if it fails again, I'll just add some sort of fine sand (brownish earthy color) and call the scape done.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Super nice. What light you have? Do you dose CO2 and what's your maintenance like?


----------



## baishui

STS_1OO said:


> It's a little "stick your head underwater in a river/pond and maybe you'll see this" scape. A bit haphazard an chaotic - just they way I like it lol. Also this is before I did a big trim on my blyxa and ludwiga red.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my S. Repens isn't doing so hot. I'm going to try one more time with it and if it fails again, I'll just add some sort of fine sand (brownish earthy color) and call the scape done.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


What light are you using? Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman

Discusdude7 said:


> Super nice. What light you have? Do you dose CO2 and what's your maintenance like?


Agreed, and I second the question! :thumbsup:


----------



## STS_1OO

Discusdude7 said:


> Super nice. What light you have? Do you dose CO2 and what's your maintenance like?


Thanks for the compliments guys!

So here's the complete setup:


Fluval Spec V
Finnex Fugeray 16" LED 
Injected CO (GLA Atomic Paintball CO2) http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html
Dose EI (including GH booster) + Flourish Iron (everyday) - 50% weekly water change

Flora: 

Blyxa Japonica
Ludwiga Red
Java Fern Windelov
Fissiden Fontanus
Crypt Wendtii 
Nesaea Crassicaulis

Fauna: 

Dwarf Vietnamese Minnow
Mountain Cloud Minnow (this was a mistake - i thought they were the dwarf vietnamese minnows OOPS!)
Red Cherry Shrimp
Pygmy Cories
Bumblebee Goby
Scarlet Badis 
Otocinclus 

This one sits in my office and maintenance is quite low. I can get away without trimming for about a month, except for the luwdiga red - I have to trim that every 2 weeks but its' quite simple. Again I sort of enjoy it when it's a little more messy - more like nature so that may be a personal preference. 

Thanks!


----------



## baishui

STS_1OO said:


> Thanks for the compliments
> 
> [*]Finnex Fugeray 16" LED
> 
> [!



The light in your picture doesn't look like a fudgeray planted+ 16". Maybe you intentionally hung it higher? 

And you are not using the cover/lid, right? 

I am planning to buy the same light. Thanks for sharing yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STS_1OO

baishui said:


> The light in your picture doesn't look like a fudgeray planted+ 16". Maybe you intentionally hung it higher?
> 
> And you are not using the cover/lid, right?
> 
> I am planning to buy the same light. Thanks for sharing yours!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the Fugeray original, not the planted series. I wanted an open tank as I struggled with hard water stains on the Spec V cover, and the plastic just didn't sit well with me. 

What I did to hang the Fugeray is took off the legs and ran galvanized steel wire rope (can't recall the exact gauge) through the slots where the legs attach. I then fitted the rope to eye hole screws that are, in turn, attached to a bent steel bar. 

It allows me to adjust the height of the fixture and it looks more professional that way.


----------



## baishui

Thanks for your answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamabear

Tank update!!
Added some new plants and the other plants are growing and happy!


----------



## STS_1OO

baishui said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI Baishui, I explain in more detail how I went about hanging my light in my dedicated thread: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=564122

:bounce:


----------



## baishui

Thanks, again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peg

my spec--a breeder tank for feeder snails, mostly.


----------



## cyfan964

Well you all made me do it. Finally got my bad boy set up at work.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## aqewajjah

Here it's my spec .. from indonesia..










sent from telephone coin


----------



## jay6896

These are nice Spdu


----------



## jay6896

Here is mine, all low-tech, stock. Have some sponges ordered to block to filter holes in the back and RCS should ship out on Monday.


----------



## stanjam

Mine. Lol just created an update thread lol


----------



## Wilder

Well, I lucked out and found a Spec on clearance for $29 at Petsmart, and with my $5 off coupon it came out to a great price. I'm waiting for substrate and other items to arrive Saturday to plant it, but stopped by the LFS today to grab some plants. I came home with crypt parva, crypt lutea, narrow leaf anubias, and dwarf pennywort. I'm pretty sure the first three will be fine with the stock light, but will the pennywort work? Half of the research I've done says it wants high light and co2, other sites say low light is fine, it will just grow slow. The latter is a bonus for nano tanks, as far as I'm concerned... 

Pictures will be up when planted.


----------



## seaturtle

hello


----------



## frankiefire702

seaturtle said:


> hello


 I read just last week that someone left the nozzle out of the hole like you have and their betta swam into the chamber and couldn't get back out. Just something to watch out for.


----------



## xjclassic

Set this up about five days ago. Trying the DSM. This was going to work for my desk but I picked up the last one they had on clearance and that one is going to work. Using Stratum substrate with the Fluval PLC13 clip on light. Seen some growth in the few days its been planted.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Agent69

planted today with baby tears and dwarf hairgrass will post update when it fills in. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilder

Just finished planting it. Hard to get a good picture of.


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Not sure is this has been posted but I was at PetSmart this morning and they had the Spec V on clearance for $50.


----------



## seaturtle

Too bad they are not doing that online. Still $79(i just checked)


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Could have been just that sample, they only had one on the shelf.


----------



## cyfan964

Mines coming along nicely. Swapping out the factory light for the PC Fluorescent made a huge difference.


----------



## dswiese

debating adding the PC light to mine as well though that almost guarantees I will need co2 ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyfan964

dswiese said:


> debating adding the PC light to mine as well though that almost guarantees I will need co2 ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would guess so. You MAY be able to dose some ferts and get by without CO2, but I would doubt it.


----------



## dswiese

Yeah I may hold off on that for now. But I don't feel the stock round light is ideal for plants either. The hunt continues


----------



## kman

dswiese said:


> Yeah I may hold off on that for now. But I don't feel the stock round light is ideal for plants either. The hunt continues


"Ideal", no. Depends on the plants, though. Low light plants like Anubias, Java Ferns, etc. do just fine with the stock light.


----------



## dswiese

How are you all that have co2 or air stones in the spec routing the tube in and keeping the lid laying flat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steindler63

dswiese said:


> How are you all that have co2 or air stones in the spec routing the tube in and keeping the lid laying flat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I cut a small rectangle off the lid facing the back and run my heater wire & airstone hose through. Lid stays flat.


----------



## robsphee

Picked up a Spec V this afternoon. It rang up at $99, but I priced matched in store to their online price of $49.97. http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...36-catid-300065?var_id=36-16784&_t=pfm=search


----------



## xjclassic

Here is an update to my first Spec and a shot of the second one I setup at work today. Running both stock lights on the second one. Not sure how much better it will be....


----------



## dru

Updated pic:


----------



## dswiese

For that price almost tempted to switch my 2 to the 5 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish

dru said:


> Updated pic:


Nice. What's that carpet plant?


----------



## dru

Neatfish said:


> Nice. What's that carpet plant?


Thanks. Carpet plant is HC


----------



## spdu4ia

Update on the gf's spec


----------



## scoutsdoitbetter

Here's mine. Just set it up so haven't got all the plants I want.








All I have so far is a little glosso and a Moss ball. Not sure how I want to scape it. Gonna pick up a piece of manzanita, just have to find one small enough. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emplanted

Mine, work in progress
Still adding co2 upgraded light and working on scape design. Have my mopai wood submerged in water waiting. I'm trying to let my plants grown so I can scape once :red_mouth theoretically lol. 
I have about 10 shrimp, some ghost some cherry. Want to add a few more as well as a Oto and maybe a tiny school of cardinals? 

Any recommendations for light? I'm leaning wards a finnex.


----------



## Emplanted

*One more*

Not much  but I'm happy with how it's coming along, .


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## dru

Overgrown:


----------



## Emplanted

dru said:


> Overgrown:


May be but it looks great! Love the carpet. 
Can I ask what co2 kit your using and what frets?


----------



## Emplanted

*New light*

Got my finnex plated + 20" light today!! So happy, this thing is amazing.
Now I gotta get co2 up in running and rescape


----------



## fish_fasinated

dru said:


> Overgrown:


Dru this tank is beautiful, well done

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emplanted

*New scape*

Let the growing begin.....got my hc carpet in


----------



## dru

Emplanted said:


> May be but it looks great! Love the carpet.
> Can I ask what co2 kit your using and what frets?


Thanks!

co2 is pressurized, seachem EI-ish dosing



fish_fasinated said:


> Dru this tank is beautiful, well done
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## retrocity

My last update from July.









Since then, the tank became overgrown. I did a slight rescape and moved the driftwood around and took out the Dwarf Sag. Never took any pics, but it was never meant to be the end result.

Just about 2 weeks ago I removed the driftwood, java fern, and anubias nana (kept the nana petite). Added the large zebra rock.

Added a piece of Red Ludwigia, and moved the Argentine fern to the back. Added some micro sword and clover. There are a few random pieces of staurogyne repens that were left over as well. 

With all the large stuff out, the dwarf hairgrass in there is getting more light and sprouting more runners. Still some work to do scape wise, but much happier with the big plants out. Would like a small piece of manzanita wood possibly.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## lana11

*No dollars were harmed in the planting of this Spec*


----------



## joey24dirt

spdu4ia said:


>


Love this driftwood


----------



## BuddhaBoy

Only had mine since may 27th. Just got my new light installed but it still needs some tweaking.


----------



## kman

Updated shot of my 2g, since it's been months since I posted a shot:


----------



## Tyrone

kman said:


> Updated shot of my 2g, since it's been months since I posted a shot:


Nice scape! What species of hair grass is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman

Tyrone said:


> Nice scape! What species of hair grass is that?


Thanks! Standard PetCo / PetSmart dwarf hair grass. Just let it grow! It doesn't seem to want to spread in this low tech tank, but it does reach for the light...


----------



## Daveydude

Very new to planted tanks. Here is my startup. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. All stock except light....Finnex Fuge Ray.


----------



## aquarist

I have had this for several months and haven't used it fora trying yet, it just finished cycling and I did a rescape that I really like. Hopefully the water parameters check out today so I can add my shrimpies. I had good watery parameters the other day before I did the aquascape but I did two big water changes so just want to make sure. It's still got some growing in to do but you guys can probably get the idea of what it'll look like in a couple months. My AR in the picture is a little melty but that's because I just use whatever was floating on top of my grow out tank.


----------



## MaiDoM

Here's an update of my spec, 4 months later. 

Original Thread:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5332210&highlight=#post5332210

I do minimal maintenance on this tank (50% weekly water change + cleaning the sponge once a month), so I'm starting to see a good amount of alguae on the sides. Anyway, the java moss wall is doing really great, I never trimmed it since its started, so YES you can grow something in there with the stock light . 

I also added some duckweed but it doesnt really spread out. I used to dose .3ml of Excel Flourish daily but I haven't done it for about a month.

Oh and as you might see it isn't the same betta as in the previous pics. The old guy is now in my 12G Edge!


----------



## MABJ

Has anybody here upgraded their lights? If so, PM me, I'd be interested in buying your stock light.


----------



## Gravel Bed

This is my fluval spec 5.6 gallon. By far my favorite tank, has fluval plant stratum driftwood java moss, two small amazon swords, half a moss ball, I have started my micro sword carpet... and of course some duckweed lol.


----------



## BuddhaBoy

Looks great!


----------



## Emplanted

*My spec v*

My first nano

Working on my next ada tank now. 
This is now currently just growing my plants to transfer and keeping my shrimp,colony going till new tanks up in running. 
Will sell after! 
Great little tanks! 
Usually have finnex led no name light but need it for other tank so a cheap led is currently being used.


----------



## dcdttu

*Spec III*

First post on this forum. Here it goes!

Here's my Spec III I set up over the last week. I haven't done a planted tank in almost 10 years, and have been dying to get back into the hobby. This tank is for my office.

Fluorite gravel, some decorative wood, christmas moss, a sword in the back and I forget what's in the front. It's a low-growing plant, I'll have to look when I'm back in the office tomorrow. Hopefully it won't get too big or I'll replace it with a carpeting plant. Anyone have success with the stock lighting? I was seeing how it did, but am also considering adding something like the Wavepoint Mirco Sun 6,500k 8 Watt. Suggestions?

I don't have fish in there yet, and can't quite decide what to get. I was thinking beta, chili Rasboras, a couple neons or maybe a honey gourami. Any suggestions? Any of those known to be bad in a nano? I also want to add algae-eating shrimp, and that's about it.

The water's a little cloudy cause I added the plants over this weekend. So far so good!


----------



## MABJ

You might be able to get away with a honey gourami, a betta would be great, but this tank is too small for a multiple fish school. 

You might decide on the betta as they're very low maint, pretty active and are great for show and tell.


----------



## dcdttu

MABJ said:


> You might be able to get away with a honey gourami, a betta would be great, but this tank is too small for a multiple fish school.
> 
> You might decide on the betta as they're very low maint, pretty active and are great for show and tell.



Thanks for the reply! Would the honey gourami or betta play nice with cherry shrimp?


----------



## MABJ

dcdttu said:


> Thanks for the reply! Would the honey gourami or betta play nice with cherry shrimp?


Honey gourami would probably be OK with adult shrimp, but not so great with juvies. So don't expect babies. 

Bettas are ticking time bombs with shrimp. 

Welcome to the forum by the way  

Do you recall the nitrogen cycle? You'll want to perform that before adding any critters


----------



## Gravel Bed

dcdttu said:


> Thanks for the reply! Would the honey gourami or betta play nice with cherry shrimp?


I tried a betta in my spec V and it was a very quick lesson on if it fits in the fish's mouth it's food! Even the adults were bit in half. Lost 4 shrimp in 1 minute. Your tank looks nice  good luck if you decide to try.


----------



## dru

After a recent trim:


----------



## gibs

Ok mine is saltwater but saw this and said what the hell. It's only been up about a month. There is a shrimp hiding in there and 2 hermit crabs and 2 snails. Been looking for a fish but being very careful because I don't have a lid on it at the moment and most of the smaller fish for saltwater are jumpers.

























Red flame algae is doing pretty good only been in there for a few weeks.








Green ricordea mushroom been in there the same amount of time as algae and he is fat and happy!

Just FYI to ignore all my cords and ATO in the first picture I haven't cleaned it all up yet because the tank has moved a few times.


----------



## dcdttu

*Update on Spec III*

Plants are doing well. Bought a Halfmoon betta. In the top right is my temporary fix for an overly-powerful filter pump. I've ordered a 10" Finnex Fugeray for the top, Amazon reviews said it fits perfectly. I wanted the Planted+ light, but they don't make it in 10" (except a clip-on that looked impossible to mount to a Spec). The betta is doing fantastic, making a bubble nest his first full day in the tank and happily swimming around and eating all day while I'm at work.


----------



## dru

gibs said:


> Ok mine is saltwater but saw this and said what the hell. It's only been up about a month. There is a shrimp hiding in there and 2 hermit crabs and 2 snails. Been looking for a fish but being very careful because I don't have a lid on it at the moment and most of the smaller fish for saltwater are jumpers.


Nice!

I have been wanting to buy a white SpecV for a reef setup. Did you keep the stock pump? What kind of filter media are you running?


----------



## dcdttu

I just added a Finnex FugeRay 10" light to my Spec III. Fits perfectly and at least doubled if not tripled the light in my tank compared to the stock one. I was worried the 7000k lights would be too blue (I prefer a warm-looking planted tank), but they actually look great. I leave the moonlights off because they add too much blue (and the moon's light isn't blue anyway!).

I also got a new inhabitant, a slime mold! Apparently it's harmless. I can actually watch it moving through the day. It started on the ground this morning and is now arching its way across the glass. Those two pictures are about 1.5 hours apart. It's pretty fast.

I'll have to watch how the plants do with this light, and how the algae growth does.


----------



## gibs

dru said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have been wanting to buy a white SpecV for a reef setup. Did you keep the stock pump? What kind of filter media are you running?


Thanks!

Filtration is only live rock and and the mechanical sponge/carbon that came with the tank. I use media bags and buy my own carbon only run it when I need to. It has some bacteria media to but I would just use that for some GFO or something if phosphates get out of control.

Did swap out the stock pump with a minijet 606. Light is a coral compulsion PAR 30 18k bulb with 90 degree optics.


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Hey all,

I've had a couple Specs and love the look and form-factor but have always found myself wanting to tweak/mod the filtration. So, I finally decided to ditch the whole filter and go with a mattenfilter since I've been so happy with one (and Poret foam filters in general) in my main tank. The stock filter was very easy to remove - just silicone which cleaned up nicely with a razor blade. I used 1" 30ppi Poret and a small Jetlifter from swisstropicals.com, and I cut off the very bottom of the stock filter to use as a "gravel-guard" at the base of the foam. I have the front edge of the foam lined up with the frosted glass edge, and a Hydor Theo fits nicely as does the stock top. The foam is cut just slightly wider than the tank and stays in place by itself. 1" Poret works ok in this tank as it's only 7" wide or so, but in a larger tank the 2" foam is much more stable. 


























Not sure what I'll use it for, yet!


----------



## MABJ

Nice work. I'd love for you to put that in the Fluval spec mods thread. A nice copy paste would do fine.


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Thanks Mark - done!  I'd add that you could also re-use the Fluval pump and tubing as well, that'd be cool.


----------



## MABJ

Jack Gilvey said:


> Thanks Mark - done!  I'd add that you could also re-use the Fluval pump and tubing as well, that'd be cool.


I've reused it several times hehe. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## difrent7

Finally rescaped my tank 










Don't mind the bamboo regulator I was trying to get the co2 line down near the intake of the pump and use that to diffuse the co2 but couldn't get it to work properly.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## GreenNinja

Just finished setting up my little Spec 2 gallon.


----------



## Mariostg

MABJ said:


> Nice work. I'd love for you to put that in the Fluval spec mods thread. A nice copy paste would do fine.


Where would that thread be?


----------



## kman

Guck said:


> Where would that thread be?


All Fluval Spec mods
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200283


----------



## jmsaltfish797

Just set this up a few days ago. Home to three rcs at the moment. Stock light and filter, 25 watt heater, pressurized co2.


----------



## dru

Before a trim:


----------



## nanoguy

Back from the dead. Anyone want to update their Specs? Just threw this together the other day with some plants from my 120g. Currently resides on my kitchen counter and houses some guppy fry and a few random shrimp. Plan on it being a cherry shrimp tank soon.


----------



## Rosieonfire

GreenNinja said:


> Just finished setting up my little Spec 2 gallon.


Love the little rock pile, super cute

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## zenquarium

GIF Link of it:
https://gfycat.com/SophisticatedUnkemptErne


----------



## Mattster

zenquarium said:


> GIF Link of it:
> https://gfycat.com/SophisticatedUnkemptErne


Wow, that's grown with just the stock light?! Care to give some information about the tank please?


----------



## zenquarium

For the most part yes it was grown with the stock light. It's a Fluval spec III with a dirted substrate. The plants are easy to grow plants. Did you check out the GIF link?

Some of the plants were grown outdoors in sushi to-go container. I transfer them in the tank weeks ago.


----------



## Mattster

Yeah, I saw the GIF! Nice waterfall effect going on, makes the tank look great. Do you use any ferts/CO2 by any chance?


----------



## zenquarium

I use seachem excel, seachem, flourish and root tabs. Is excel consider Co2? That's about it. I trim the tank about once a month or every two months.


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## Amphiprion1

Zenquarium, those look great, especially considering how you maintain them. Very, very nice.


Didn't realize there were this many spec threads. Well, guess I'll make the best of it and put a quick updated pic of mine from tonight. Some stuff is filling in, other stuff not so much. I'll trim and let things work themselves accordingly. It's mostly the crypts that don't want to do much.


----------



## zenquarium

Amphiprion1 your layout looks really nice and clean. Mines are just jungles. I have tank with carpet dwarf four clovers here you go.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog

zenquarium said:


> I use seachem excel, seachem, flourish and root tabs. Is excel consider Co2? That's about it. I trim the tank about once a month or every two months.


That's great success, neighbor! I like the light across two tanks, too, great idea.

Bump:


Amphiprion1 said:


> Zenquarium, those look great, especially considering how you maintain them. Very, very nice.


That's a lovely 'scape, really nice work.


----------



## Amphiprion1

zenquarium said:


> Amphiprion1 your layout looks really nice and clean. Mines are just jungles. I have tank with carpet dwarf four clovers here you go.


Wow, I hope my clover forms a nice carpet like that. Looks great. I like the jungle look better than many setups, actually.


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## gmdiaz

zenquarium said:


>


These tanks look so great together and I bet your fish are happy!


----------



## agfish12

Amphiprion1 said:


> Zenquarium, those look great, especially considering how you maintain them. Very, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize there were this many spec threads. Well, guess I'll make the best of it and put a quick updated pic of mine from tonight. Some stuff is filling in, other stuff not so much. I'll trim and let things work themselves accordingly. It's mostly the crypts that don't want to do much.



Love this look. What are plants on the left side of the drift wood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphiprion1

agfish12 said:


> Love this look. What are plants on the left side of the drift wood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Not much, unfortunately. I had a very small, sickly crypt that eventually melted, though condition was poor from the beginning. Now, it is just one Anubias petite midground, Marsilea foreground, and some smaller Val in the very back. Fissidens on the driftwood itself. Honestly thinking of just allowing the Marsilea to fill it now. I think that would like nice, as well as a little cleaner.


----------



## agfish12

The fissidens are what I like. Keep it up can't wait to see it grow out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superboy604

My fluval spec III


----------



## zenquarium

When I took this picture the aquascape was about a day old.


----------



## Iwagumist

Here is my Fluval III iwagumi:


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog

zenquarium said:


> When I took this picture the aquascape was about a day old.


Lovely 'scape, you have real talent.


----------



## Rushdoggie

zenquarium said:


> When I took this picture the aquascape was about a day old.


Wow, looks fantastic!


----------



## FizzyShellfish

zenquarium said:


> When I took this picture the aquascape was about a day old.


How did you secure the vertical pieces of wood? Looks beautiful.


----------



## zenquarium

@ FizzyShellfish

I boil the wood to help waterlogged it and release tannin, then I tied it to a rock and place it in back of my toilet tank water reservoir to continuing to help waterlogged it and release any extra tannin with each flush. 

So once i ready to aquascape the wood sink like rocks and doesn't color the water with tannins. Just place them in the substrate and they stay upright. The wood is saw flat on both ends.

Hope that helps.


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## agfish12

That's one beautiful betta!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog

agfish12 said:


> That's one beautiful betta!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree. I _love_ the moss creeping over the sticks, as well, how did you get it to do that?


----------



## Iwagumist

zenquarium said:


> GIF Link of it:
> https://gfycat.com/SophisticatedUnkemptErne


What is that plant in the front? I have baby tears in the front of my tank that have that long leaf shape, instead of the usual tiny round ones. About half of the stems of my baby tears have round leaves and the other half has long narrow ones like those... really weird. I have never seen something like it till now. What might be causing the difference in leaf shape? I don't think it is low light because I replaced the stock light on my Spec III with another 12 watt Fluval florescent light (4 watts/1 gallon). Just want to hear you guys' thoughts!


----------



## zenquarium

@ArchimedesTheDog 
I fill a bucket about 1 or 2 inch of water. I cut up the moss in tiny bits and wet the wood and put the moss as smooth and even as I can on the surface. You don't want clumps because it may block light for bottom moss to attach and grow. I then mist the inside of the bucket and cover the bucket with clear plastic wrap and also mist the plastic wrap to create a humid environment. Essentially you doing a sort of a dry start method for moss attachment. The moss will get more Co2 from the atmosphere and attach quicker. As for lighting I have done indoors and outdoors. For outdoors you want to place it in the shade. Direct sunlight will dry it up too quick. As for indoors I have use a low light lamp. Depending on the moss it takes about 2 weeks - 6 weeks.
Also you need to mist it every day if your location is dry but if its more humid you can mist it every other day. Good luck and I hope I answer your questions.
I think you can add very little ferts in the water bottle to speed the process and if you want more Co2 in the bucket you can use greenpads which is a pad that release Co2 when moist. 

Source: https://thegreenpadstore.com/
I recommend the greenpad to speed up DSM methods. Works like a champ.
But patience is always the key. Hope that helps

@Iwagumist
The plant is baby tears or pearl weed. The round and narrow leaf are the same. I have round leafs in my emersed set up outdoors. I place them in the shade. I think it has to do with extra Co2 long photo periods since it looks like you inject and have a better lighting then me. I don't use inject Co2 in my tanks and I wouldn't consider my light has high par values. My photo periods are about 6-7 hours. 

I can take a picture of round leaf baby tears if you really want to see them all round.


----------



## davelp

Heres my spec. No mods at the minute but I will soon have a better light and pressurised co2 to get the carpet nice and thick.


----------



## planted_and_rooted

Here's my spec V. Its an ongoing work in progress!

Apparently attaching files is also a work in progress. For the life of me, I can't get this turned around!


----------



## RWaters

Now the water will stay in the tank.


----------

